# Milan - Roma: 26 ottobre 2020 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (22 Ottobre 2020)

Milan - Roma: posticipo e big match della quinta giornata di Serie A. Si gioca lunedì 26 ottobre 2020 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Milan Roma in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky e Sky Go a partire dalle ore 20:45.

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Ottobre 2020)

Va beh che lo dico a fare dobbiamo vincere (ancora)


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Roma: posticipo e big match della quinta giornata di Serie A. Si gioca lunedì 26 ottobre 2020 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan Roma in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Ottobre 2020)

Gigio
calabria Kjaer Romagnoli theo
Kessie Bennacer
Saele Brahim leao
Ibra


----------



## meteoras1982 (22 Ottobre 2020)

2 a 0 facile.


----------



## bmb (22 Ottobre 2020)

Partita tosta per noi, dietro fanno ridere ma davanti fanno piangere. Speriamo di bucarli più di quanto non bucheranno noi.


----------



## meteoras1982 (22 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Partita tosta per noi, dietro fanno ridere ma davanti fanno piangere. Speriamo di bucarli più di quanto non bucheranno noi.




Siamo piu' forti dai , non mi fa paura proprio sta Rometta.


----------



## Lambro (22 Ottobre 2020)

Partita molto molto difficile, a me andrebbe bene pure un pari dopo una bella partita.
La Roma segna tanto e gioca offensivo, sulla carta potrebbe essere una partita da 4 a 4 na roba del genere.


----------



## Solo (23 Ottobre 2020)

Andrebbe bene a che un pareggio. L'importante è non perdere.


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2020)

Le formazioni dalla GDS


----------



## Lambro (23 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS



Non sono sicuro che metterà Diaz da subito al posto dell'amato Krunic 
Per il resto formazione perfetta.


----------



## davoreb (23 Ottobre 2020)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Siamo piu' forti dai , non mi fa paura proprio sta Rometta.



Con Chala e Rebic neanche a me. Cosi sarà dura, spero che Leao entri in campo nel modo giusto ed ho paura che pioli inserisca krunic al posto di Chala invece di Diaz.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Ottobre 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Andrebbe bene a che un pareggio. L'importante è non perdere.



No, dobbiamo vincere.


----------



## egidiopersempre (23 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Non sono sicuro che metterà Diaz da subito al posto dell'amato Krunic
> Per il resto formazione perfetta.



krunic ha fatto il suo (a parte il gol), ci starebbe metterlo all'inizio per vedere come butta la partita e poi diaz a scombinare dal secondo tempo / 60o. Leao a sn con Ibra vedrete che funzionerà meglio. Messo al centro e senza Ibra è più facile che diventi impalpabile, come ieri (e come tutti gli altri nostri 'centravanti' quando manca ibra)


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS



Se stiamo attenti a prendere i giallorossi tra le linee vinciamo facile.
La roma ha giocatori che ci possono creare grattacapi tra le linee ma è molto scarsa dietro.

Spero in un miracoloso recupero di rebic e calha.

La partita la vinciamo sul centro-sinistra.


----------



## egidiopersempre (23 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> No, dobbiamo vincere.



i grandi numeri ci remano contro .... ma vincere sarebbe fantastico... sicuramente non dobbiamo accontentarci, anche perchè non siamo squadra da 'gestione partita' come ben si è visto ieri.


----------



## kipstar (23 Ottobre 2020)

a prescindere da tutto.
partita da vincere. non fosse solo per il fatto che potrebbero essere fondamentali gli scontri diretti....anche per degli eventuali playoff e relative posizioni in classifica....


----------



## Andris (23 Ottobre 2020)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Siamo piu' forti dai , non mi fa paura proprio sta Rometta.



la Roma in attacco è molto forte e pure il centrocampo,nonostante le assenze,non è male.



Solo ha scritto:


> Andrebbe bene a che un pareggio. L'importante è non perdere.



pareggiare va bene a Napoli,fino ad allora dobbiamo vincerle tutte.


----------



## Boomer (23 Ottobre 2020)

Loro sono molto forti davanti ma a centrocampo e dietro sono attaccabili, specie in velocità.


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Ottobre 2020)

In pratica abbiamo 2 giorni e mezo per preparare la partita.. e dopo questa 2 giorni per preparare quella di EL.. pazzesco


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Ottobre 2020)

La roma ieri è partita con soli 2 titolari..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS



ma Rebic e Hakan non ci saranno sicuramente?


----------



## sipno (23 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS



Io mi auguro di vedere Houge e non Leao o peggio Krunic.
Sarebbe disastrosa come cosa contro la Roma.


----------



## cris (23 Ottobre 2020)

Sara dura... i risultati arrivano.. ma dopo anni di schifezze faccio fatica ad affrontare le partite con la serenità del "tanto vinciamo"


----------



## Nevergiveup (23 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Io mi auguro di vedere Houge e non Leao o peggio Krunic.
> Sarebbe disastrosa come cosa contro la Roma.



Azz..se molli Leao pure tu l'ha combinata davvero sto giro.


----------



## Milanforever63 (23 Ottobre 2020)

Sarà dura ... spero per motivi personali che li prendiamo a pallate


----------



## sipno (23 Ottobre 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Azz..se molli Leao pure tu l'ha combinata davvero sto giro.



Leao Ala non l'ho mai voluto.
Per me deve fare il centravanti e c'è Ibra.

Comunque Leao sta giocando davvero male, non sono uno di quelli che non ammette le cose


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Ottobre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> La roma ieri è partita con soli 2 titolari..



Beh giocherà senza Smalling e Mancini. Penso quindi abbiano schierato la difesa titolare.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Leao Ala non l'ho mai voluto.
> Per me deve fare il centravanti e c'è Ibra.
> 
> Comunque Leao sta giocando davvero male, non sono uno di quelli che non ammette le cose



Al derby ha giocato discretamente.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS



Bellissima la "dritta" Romagnoli NO, come se avessimo Nesta in panchina.
Ad oggi abbiamo solo due difensori.


----------



## Nevergiveup (23 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Roma: posticipo e big match della quinta giornata di Serie A. Si gioca lunedì 26 ottobre 2020 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan Roma in tv?
> 
> ...



Se il derby è stata la partità della maturità, questa può essere quella della consacrazione definitiva di un progetto squadra che sta dimezzando i suoi tempi di sviluppo.

Per caratteristiche potremmo soffrire un pò l'attacco della Roma se al completo, hanno parecchio talento ed esperienza davanti tuttavia se la nostra cerniera di centrocampo sforna una prestazione delle sue in mezzo al campo non c'è partita e potremmo prendere il sopravvento sugli avversari. Forza ragazzi questa è da vincere a tutti i costi!


----------



## Stex (23 Ottobre 2020)

se giocano con fazio e santon sulla dx... theo puo davvero divertirsi.


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Ottobre 2020)

Stex ha scritto:


> se giocano con fazio e santon sulla dx... theo puo davvero divertirsi.



Santon penso che giochi, Fazio non credo. Giocherà con Cristante centrale di difesa tra kumbulla e ibanez


----------



## egidiopersempre (23 Ottobre 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Se il derby è stata la partità della maturità, questa può essere quella della consacrazione definitiva di un progetto squadra che sta dimezzando i suoi tempi di sviluppo.
> 
> Per caratteristiche potremmo soffrire un pò l'attacco della Roma se al completo, hanno parecchio talento ed esperienza davanti tuttavia se la nostra cerniera di centrocampo sforna una prestazione delle sue in mezzo al campo non c'è partita e potremmo prendere il sopravvento sugli avversari. Forza ragazzi questa è da vincere a tutti i costi!



e la prossima sarà la maturità della consacrazione.... sono tre anni che la partita successiva è quella in cui dobbiamo dimostrare qualcosa.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Ottobre 2020)

La Roma in questo momento è difficile da affrontare, gioca meno pallegiato e più diretta.

Dobbiamo fare attenzione, non dobbiamo mai lasciare la difesa in balia dei loro contropiedi altrimenti andremo incontro a guai.


----------



## sunburn (23 Ottobre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> La Roma in questo momento è difficile da affrontare, gioca meno pallegiato e più diretta.
> 
> Dobbiamo fare attenzione, non dobbiamo mai lasciare la difesa in balia dei loro contropiedi altrimenti andremo incontro a guai.


Poi per la legge dei grandi numeri, prima o poi una la perderemo. (sgraaat!)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Ottobre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Poi per la legge dei grandi numeri, prima o poi una la perderemo. (sgraaat!)



Potremmo anche fare come la prima Rube di Gonde. L’organico che abbiamo adesso non è certo inferiore a quella Rube, e abbiamo un motivatore, Ibra, che vale minimo quel Conte, con la differenza che oltre che essere motivatore e allenatore in campo è pure un giocatore fantastico. E sai, avere Ibra la davanti fa persino più la differenza che avere Pirlo e Vidal a centrocampo, visto che loro nel 2011/2012 la davanti giocavano con Vucinic e Quagliarella/Matri (fermo restando che attualmente il centrocampo Kessie-Bennacer non sarà al livello di quello dei gobbi di quell’anno ma è comunque di altissimo livello).

Giusto per dire, questa è una formazione gobba che nel 2011/2012 sconfisse l’Inter 2-0:

Buffon; Caceres, Barzagli, Chiellini, De Ceglie; Vidal, Pirlo, Marchisio; Pepe (7' st Bonucci), Matri (7' st Del Piero), Vucinic (28' st Quagliarella). A disp.: Storari, Padoin, Marrone, Borriello. All.: Conte.

Ci sono cinque giocatori di quella Rube (Buffon, Barzagli, Chiellini, Vidal e Pirlo) che sarebbero titolari nel Milan attuale. Quindi quando dico che il Milan 2020/2021 non è tanto lontano, come livello, da quella Ndranghetus, anzi, non mi sbaglio di molto, ammesso che mi sbagli.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Ottobre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Poi per la legge dei grandi numeri, prima o poi una la perderemo. (sgraaat!)



Sgraat-sgraat!


----------



## sunburn (23 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Potremmo anche fare come la prima Rube di Gonde. L’organico che abbiamo adesso non è certo inferiore a quella Rube, e abbiamo un motivatore, Ibra, che vale minimo quel Conte, con la differenza che oltre che essere motivatore e allenatore in campo è pure un giocatore fantastico. E sai, avere Ibra la davanti fa persino più la differenza che avere Pirlo e Vidal a centrocampo, visto che loro nel 2011/2012 la davanti giocavano con Vucinic e Quagliarella/Matri (fermo restando che attualmente il centrocampo Kessie-Bennacer non sarà al livello di quello dei gobbi di quell’anno ma è comunque di altissimo livello).
> 
> Giusto per dire, questa è una formazione gobba che nel 2011/2012 sconfisse l’Inter 2-0:
> 
> ...



Guarda che a ogni post col qualche cerchi di illudermi aggiungo un cocktail a tue spese... 

Comunque quella Juventus fece un campionato inspiegabile se guardiamo i giocatori. Anche Chiellini e Barzagli, prima di quella stagione, non è che avessero dimostrato chissà cosa. Anzi, se non ricordo male, erano schifatissimi dai gobbi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Ottobre 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Se il derby è stata la partità della maturità, questa può essere quella della consacrazione definitiva di un progetto squadra che sta dimezzando i suoi tempi di sviluppo.
> 
> Per caratteristiche potremmo soffrire un pò l'attacco della Roma se al completo, hanno parecchio talento ed esperienza davanti tuttavia se la nostra cerniera di centrocampo sforna una prestazione delle sue in mezzo al campo non c'è partita e potremmo prendere il sopravvento sugli avversari. Forza ragazzi questa è da vincere a tutti i costi!



Concordo. Partita da non sottovalutare, la Roma ha un attacco pericoloso, ma quello dell’Inter è ben più pericoloso, tanto per essere chiari, come lo era quello dell’Atalanta (con la quale abbiamo pareggiato due mesi fa solo a causa di quella sciagura umana di Biglia, e a noi mancavano tre titolari eh).

Rispetto si, paura o timore riverenziale per questa Roma, o discorsi come “va bene anche un pareggio” (in casa, peraltro) anche no.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Guarda che a ogni post col qualche cerchi di illudermi aggiungo un cocktail a tue spese...
> 
> Comunque quella Juventus fece un campionato inspiegabile se guardiamo i giocatori. Anche Chiellini e Barzagli, prima di quella stagione, non è che avessero dimostrato chissà cosa. *Anzi, se non ricordo male, erano schifatissimi dai gobbi.*




Eheheheheh come i nostri Kessie, Chala, e lo stesso Kjaer, da molti considerato una specie di parvenu manco buono per la provincia altolocata e che dovrebbe far panchina al Capitone qualora prendessimo un difensore decente. Barzagli per dirne uno fino a 30 anni è sempre stato considerato poca roba. 

Vedremo, dai. 

Comunque i gobbi quel campionato lo vinsero anche grazie agli arbitri, tra goal di Muntari, altre goal fantasma annullati a noi, rigori generosi per loro ecc, altrimenti non l’avrebbero vinto, ma è per dire che un campionato di alto livello possiamo farlo (e c’è pure da dire che non vedo squadre forti come il Milan 2011/2012 in questa Serie A), obiettivo minimo tornare in CL.


----------



## cris (23 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Leao Ala non l'ho mai voluto.
> Per me deve fare il centravanti e c'è Ibra.
> 
> Comunque Leao sta giocando davvero male, non sono uno di quelli che non ammette le cose


Effettivamente non sta sfornando prestazioni all’altezza.


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS


.


----------



## Tobi (23 Ottobre 2020)

formazione migliore che possiamo permetterci. Spero che il cambio sia Leao Hauge e non Krunic


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2020)

Le formazini di Milan e Roma


----------



## egidiopersempre (24 Ottobre 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> formazione migliore che possiamo permetterci. Spero che il cambio sia Leao Hauge e non Krunic



se dovessi scommettere un euro, per me hauge sarà un crack. Però non è ancora disciplinato tatticamente. La sua dabbenaggine di giovedì ci poteva costare il pareggio. Tempo al tempo.


----------



## egidiopersempre (24 Ottobre 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Effettivamente non sta sfornando prestazioni all’altezza.



secondo me se gioca con ibra è un conto, se gioca senza un altro. Nel derby per me non ha giocato male.


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Ottobre 2020)

Giocano a specchio.. temo molto gli inserimenti di pellegrini


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Ottobre 2020)

ma non è che magari in questi 2 giorni trovano positivo Dzeko o Mikhitarian?


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Ottobre 2020)

Secondo la gazza giocano ancora krunic e brahim.. mah.. io giocherei con brahim nel suo ruolo e Leao


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Ottobre 2020)

Hanno Mancini positivo e Smalling fuori, questi. Dobbiamo batterli senza se e senza ma.

Se avessimo anche Chala e Rebic li batteremmo 90 su 100 anche se loro fossero al gran completo, ma con questa loro emergenza difensiva direi che Ibra + Leao sono più che sufficienti.

Poi loro hanno un attacco più che discreto, ma quello interista è ben più pericoloso (ogni volta che Lukaker che bontà prendeva palla onestamente mi defecavo sotto) e l’abbiamo tuttosommato arginato.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Ottobre 2020)

La Roma resta una squadra pericolosa in attacco, dovremo essere attenti e giocare con forte aggressività a centrocampo, così la vita sara molto difficile per Dzeko, Pedro e cia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Ottobre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Secondo la gazza giocano ancora krunic e brahim.. mah.. io giocherei con brahim nel suo ruolo e Leao



Un attimo, Krunic al posto di chi giocherebbe? Ancora come col Celtic?


----------



## Baba (24 Ottobre 2020)

Abbiamo la possibilità di essere primi a 4 punti dalla seconda, chi l’avrebbe detto. Bisogna vincere casso


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2020)

*Le probabili formazioni da Sky

Mancini si è negativizzato ma difficilmente partirà dall'inizio.*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky*



La difesa della Roma è oscena...


----------



## davoreb (24 Ottobre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Secondo la gazza giocano ancora krunic e brahim.. mah.. io giocherei con brahim nel suo ruolo e Leao



Anchio assolutamente, krunic sulla trequarti lo posso digerire negli ulrltimi 20 minuti quando bisogna tenere il risultato. 

A me andrebbe bene anche hauge con Diaz e Leao pronto ad entrare.


----------



## egidiopersempre (24 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky*



io farei giocare leao tutta la vita.... con la lora difesa presumibilmente in affanno.... inciampando e caracollando come solo lui sa fare .... poi krunic se c'è da metterla in ghiacciaia...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Ottobre 2020)

..


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> Mancini si è negativizzato ma difficilmente sarà del match*



.


----------



## Freddiedevil (24 Ottobre 2020)

-


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> Mancini si è negativizzato ma difficilmente partirà dall'inizio.*


.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> Mancini si è negativizzato ma difficilmente partirà dall'inizio.*



ok la formazione ma Ibra deve tenere in tensione Niang


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Ottobre 2020)

Il fatto di esser primi comunque sicuramente ci farà allentare la presa, speriamo bene


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il fatto di esser primi comunque sicuramente *ci farà allentare la presa*, speriamo bene



Per questi problemi ed eventuali cali di tensione dobbiamo sperare in Ibra, secondo me non è esagerato dire che sia un motivatore ai livelli del primo Conte juventino. Speriamo bene si.


----------



## bmb (24 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> Mancini si è negativizzato ma difficilmente partirà dall'inizio.*



Cristante centrale di difesa


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> Mancini si è negativizzato ma difficilmente partirà dall'inizio.*



mi sa che ad andare a lunedì, sarà titolare.


----------



## iceman. (24 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Cristante centrale di difesa



Ibra lo deve sodomizzare


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Ottobre 2020)

raga ma gabbia ? quanto ci mette a guarire ?  

siamo sempre con i centrali contati....


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2020)

*Formazioni dalla GDS*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS*



Viste le assenze di Cahlanoglu e Rebic in avanti la Roma ha qualcosa in più di noi nonostante Ibra, per il resto non cambierei un singolo giocatore nostro con uno di loro.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2020)

Speriamo sia questa la formazione e che ibra prenda da parte Leao nello spogliatoio prima dell'inizio


----------



## Kayl (25 Ottobre 2020)

Pedro sarà un problema per Hernandez, è un giocatore veloce, tecnico e con tanta esperienza. Detto ciò, Pioli dovrebbe seriamente dire a Theo di spingere come un dannato perché con Santon sulla fascia lui e Leao possono spadroneggiare tranquillamente e mettere Mancini in costante perssione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Ottobre 2020)

Due squadre che stanno bene, sarà un bel test molto probate.. Una vittoria sarebbe davvero tanta roba


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Ottobre 2020)

Come conseguenza del nuovo decreto, domani la partita sarà completamente a porte chiuse. Non più ammessi i 1000 spettatori.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Ottobre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Come conseguenza del nuovo decreto, domani la partita sarà completamente a porte chiuse. Non più ammessi i 1000 spettatori.



Ci sarà solo Sweet Gaz O’ Mine col megafono e il suo splendido italiano: “Alè... alè... alè Milan alè... forzi lote vinciai... no ti lascirami mai......”


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2020)

*Le formazioni da Sky*


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky*



Occhio che da loro gioca anche #rigoreperlaroma


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky*



.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (25 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS*



Mi manca Rebic...


----------



## Pit96 (25 Ottobre 2020)

Domani partita fondamentale. Fondamentale.
Bisogna vincere a tutti i costi. Secondo me sarà una sfida alla pari, ma dobbiamo spuntarla noi. 
Al termine della giornata saremo pari a tutte le altre avversarie come scontri diretti, ma avremo qualche punto di vantaggio. Vincendo ne avremmo un bel po' e la Roma, così come la Lazio, sarebbe distanziata già di 8 punti. 
Se dovessimo perdere invece la classifica si accorcerebbe notevolmente.
Questa per me è la prova di maturazione definitiva. Se vinciamo diventiamo seriamente una contendente per la Champions, non solo una squadra che ci vuole provare.

Forza ragazzi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Ottobre 2020)

.


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky*


.


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Ottobre 2020)

.


----------



## Massimo77 (26 Ottobre 2020)

.


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Ottobre 2020)

.


----------



## Lambro (26 Ottobre 2020)

Formazione titolarissima, a parte Rebic.
E offensiva.
Andiamo a giocarcela pugno su pugno, io scommetterei per un 3 a 3 na roba del genere, mi sta bene anche il pari stasera.
L'importante è dare continuità al gioco e alla capacità di creare palle gol.


----------



## Wetter (26 Ottobre 2020)

Su Twitter è uscita la notizia di Donnarumma ed Hauge positivi al tampone, bufala o realtà?


----------



## Wetter (26 Ottobre 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Su Twitter è uscita la notizia di Donnarumma ed Hauge positivi al tampone, bufala o realtà?



No, è ufficiale, c'è stato anche il comunicato del Milan


----------



## de sica (26 Ottobre 2020)

G. Donnarumma e Hauge positivi.


----------



## James45 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Su Twitter è uscita la notizia di Donnarumma ed Hauge positivi al tampone, bufala o realtà?



realtà, ahinoi...


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

*La formazione del Milan

Tatarusanu
Calabria
Romagnoli
Kjaer
Theo
Kessie
Bennacer
Saele
Calhanoglu
Ibra 
Leao

Per Mediaset, Krunic o Diaz al posto di Calhanoglu che non partirà dall'inizio.*


----------



## Solo (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Tatarusanu
> Calabria
> ...


Senza Donnarumma firmerei col sangue per un pari.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Tatarusanu
> Calabria
> ...



che palle per gigio


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Senza Donnarumma firmerei col sangue per un pari.



Io no. Si scende in campo per vincere. Sempre!


----------



## Wetter (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Tatarusanu
> Calabria
> ...



Tatarusanu non gioca una partita ufficiale dal 2 Febbraio 2020. Questa è la vera incognita.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Tatarusanu
> Calabria
> ...



Speriamo che papa Luciano sia all'altezza...


----------



## Cenzo (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Tatarusanu
> Calabria
> ...



Sicuri che non gioca Andonio??


----------



## kipstar (26 Ottobre 2020)

tata è un portiere affidabile...ovvio che non è gigio. La nostra difesa dovrà essere ancora più attenta.... sperò che l'assenza del portiere titolare venga presa come un maggiore impegno nel concedere meno tiri verso la nostra porta.....


----------



## sipno (26 Ottobre 2020)

kipstar ha scritto:


> tata è un portiere affidabile...ovvio che non è gigio. La nostra difesa dovrà essere ancora più attenta.... sperò che l'assenza del portiere titolare venga presa come un maggiore impegno nel concedere meno tiri verso la nostra porta.....



Gigio non ha dovuto fare grossi interventi contro l'inter quindi la Roma mi preoccupa meno.
Ovvio che tra il titolare e la riserva è sempre meglio avere il titolare.
Speriamo che Kessie e Benna siano in giornata top.


----------



## Devil man (26 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Gigio non ha dovuto fare grossi interventi contro l'inter quindi la Roma mi preoccupa meno.
> Ovvio che tra il titolare e la riserva è sempre meglio avere il titolare.
> Speriamo che Kessie e Benna siano in giornata top.



Anche Hakan darà il suo contributo in difesa per me siamo in una botte di ferro almeno che Tata faccia qualche paperissima


----------



## davoreb (26 Ottobre 2020)

Mo preoccupava di più l'assenza di Chala anche considerando l'assenza di Rebic.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Senza Donnarumma firmerei col sangue per un pari.



Addirittura? Per me restiamo superiori anche con Tata.


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Tranquilli, senza rebic e hauge se siamo in difficolta Pioli mette Krunic e la risolve lui..


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Tatarusanu
> Calabria
> ...




.


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Spero che se saremo in difficoltà sulla sinistra metta Maldini o Diaz e non krunic..


----------



## egidiopersempre (26 Ottobre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Tranquilli, senza rebic e hauge se siamo in difficolta Pioli mette Krunic e la risolve lui..



Mi piace questa cosa che dopo 22 risultati utili consecutivi, con la squadra che ha in mano, assenze, ecc, c'è ancora chi parla con sprezzo di Pioli e delle sue scelte.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Stasera vediamo quanto valiamo senza Gigio. Fondamentale la prestazione anche in chiave rinnovo. Perché se si perde male ci chiederanno davvero 10 mln a stagione.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Ottobre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Spero che se saremo in difficoltà sulla sinistra metta Maldini o Diaz e non krunic..



E' un incubo questo krunic in fascia...
Ma quante volte l'ha schierato in quel ruolo?? A ma pare una volta sola, ma potrei sbagliare.
Nel derby krunic è entrato in mezzo(sotto-punta) per rafforzare il centrocampo e in coppa in fascia ci partiva diaz con krunic, ancora una volta , centrale.
Non aver timore, il milan se la gioca con leao in fascia e da giovedi avremo pure rebic.


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Tatarusanu
> Calabria
> ...



.


----------



## mil77 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ma nella roma Smalling gioca?


----------



## Andre96 (26 Ottobre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma nella roma Smalling gioca?



Non è stato nemmeno convocato.


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Tatarusanu
> Calabria
> ...



.


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Ottobre 2020)

Questa sera è un buon momento per ricordare tutti questi anni mangiando fango ... spero che gli 11 che scendono in campo non se ne dimentichino... Aldilla dei 3 punti in gioco oggi abbiamo una bellíssima opportunita per dimostrare al mondo che vogliamo tornare


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Tatarusanu
> Calabria
> ...



Brutte sensazioni come al solito. Speriamo bene va...


----------



## Raryof (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Tatarusanu
> Calabria
> ...



Io sono tranquillo, partita che sulla carta può essere un'occasione ghiotta per mettere un bel distacco sulle altre e per tenere a distanza alcune squadre che tra un paio di turni si scontreranno tra di loro quando noi avremo un impegno semplice in casa.
Primi nonostante tutto anche dopo stasera, dopo un periodo travagliatissimo che non ha risparmiato nessuno, giochiamo in casa, abbiamo i giocatori, abbiamo l'autostima, ergo andiamo e facciamo il nostro senza tante menate.


----------



## Walker (26 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Stasera vediamo quanto valiamo senza Gigio. Fondamentale la prestazione anche in chiave rinnovo. Perché se si perde male ci chiederanno davvero 10 mln a stagione.


Non abbiamo perso neanche senza Ibra, non vedo perché dovremmo naufragare proprio stasera, in fondo poi Tatarusanu non è proprio l'ultimo arrivato.


----------



## bmb (26 Ottobre 2020)

Domanda: ma viste le due positività, questa mattina i tamponi sono stati ripetuti per vedere se usciva fuori qualche altro caso?


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Spero giochi Diaz .. serve qualità sulla trequarti.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Domanda: ma viste le due positività, questa mattina i tamponi sono stati ripetuti per vedere se usciva fuori qualche altro caso?


Sì nessun nuovo caso


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Questa sera abbiamo davvero un'occasione ghiotta di staccare alcune delle nostre competitor, intendo proprio Roma e anche Atalanta e Lazio..se vincessimo andremmo a +6 sulla banda di gasperini e addirittura +8 sulle Romane..dopo 5 partite sarebbe davvero tantissima roba..Sappiamo che inda e Juve forse alla lunga emergeranno e il napoli sembra davvero forte..ma il 4° posto va centrato e lasciarci dietro le altre sarebbe oro

Speriamo, la voglia nel gruppo c'è


----------



## Lambro (26 Ottobre 2020)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> Mi piace questa cosa che dopo 22 risultati utili consecutivi, con la squadra che ha in mano, assenze, ecc, c'è ancora chi parla con sprezzo di Pioli e delle sue scelte.



Na roba assurda questa, a prescindere quantomeno.
Ora il feticcio è Krunic, fino a ieri Castillejo, domani chi sarà non si sa.
Pioli fin'ora è il piu' bell'allenatore che abbiamo avuto dai tempi di Ancelotti ,superiore ad Allegri imho.
Ha un gioco offensivo splendido e coraggioso, che poi le circostanze lo abbiano favorito bè, è chiaro che un conto è giocare con Ibra in squadra un conto senza, ma immagino che pure lui spingesse per farlo arrivare.
Kessie lo ha finalmente sistemato lui, Calhanoglu lui, Bennacer lui.
Ha dato mentalità coraggiosa ad una squadra che al momento finalmente è moderna, è europea.
Deve migliorare ancora tantissimo, io non mi illudo eh, siamo outsiders e quello rimaniamo.
Però almeno per ora va solo complimentato, senza riserve.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Ottobre 2020)

Non lo so se durerà il calcio e quanto ci consentiranno di godercelo ( ho la sensazione che ci priveranno del nostro gioco perchè 'stona' col grigiore generale) ma la partita di stasera la sento da venerdi.
Finalmente si respira quell'ansia da partita che mi mancava da...... da........ da...... boh??
E chi se lo ricorda più?!.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Tatarusanu
> Calabria
> ...



Andiamo a prenderci questi 3 punti a facciamo spappolare il fegato a chi ci vede primi e non se ne capacita.


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Na roba assurda questa, a prescindere quantomeno.
> Ora il feticcio è Krunic, fino a ieri Castillejo, domani chi sarà non si sa.
> Pioli fin'ora è il piu' bell'allenatore che abbiamo avuto dai tempi di Ancelotti ,superiore ad Allegri imho.
> Ha un gioco offensivo splendido e coraggioso, che poi le circostanze lo abbiano favorito bè, è chiaro che un conto è giocare con Ibra in squadra un conto senza, ma immagino che pure lui spingesse per farlo arrivare.
> ...



Io ero un acceso sostenitore del #pioliout, ai tempi in cui si sperava in Spalletti, che pareva già acquisito, e poi venne invece annunciato lui. Fu per me una grande delusione. A priori.
Dopo tanti mesi, mi fa piacere ammettere che mi ero sbagliato, eccome, ed oggi concordo con quello che scrivi.
Credo che l'apporto di Ibrahimovic, soprattutto come motivatore in campo e in spogliatoio, sia stato tuttavia quasi altrettanto fondamentale.


----------



## Baba (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Tatarusanu
> Calabria
> ...



Speriamo che il terreno sia in buone condizioni


----------



## Lambro (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Io ero un acceso sostenitore del #pioliout, ai tempi in cui si sperava in Spalletti, che pareva già acquisito, e poi venne invece annunciato lui. Fu per me una grande delusione. A priori.
> Dopo tanti mesi, mi fa piacere ammettere che mi ero sbagliato, eccome, ed oggi concordo con quello che scrivi.
> Credo che l'apporto di Ibrahimovic, soprattutto come motivatore in campo e in spogliatoio, sia stato tuttavia quasi altrettanto fondamentale.



Si anche io all'annuncio di Pioli ho avuto n'attimo di delusione, poi andando a vedere cosa aveva fatto con Inter Fiorentina Lazio Bologna mi sono ricreduto seduta stante, c'erano le possibilità per fare qualcosa di buono, poi ovvio è arrivato Zlatan e le cose han preso la piega giusta, lui ha messo tutti a posto.
Certo Spalletti sarebbe stato il top ma per fortuna siamo andati molto bene lo stesso.


----------



## overlord (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Na roba assurda questa, a prescindere quantomeno.
> Ora il feticcio è Krunic, fino a ieri Castillejo, domani chi sarà non si sa.
> Pioli fin'ora è il piu' bell'allenatore che abbiamo avuto dai tempi di Ancelotti ,superiore ad Allegri imho.
> Ha un gioco offensivo splendido e coraggioso, che poi le circostanze lo abbiano favorito bè, è chiaro che un conto è giocare con Ibra in squadra un conto senza, ma immagino che pure lui spingesse per farlo arrivare.
> ...



Concordo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Stasera vediamo quanto valiamo senza Gigio. Fondamentale la prestazione anche in chiave rinnovo. Perché se si perde male ci chiederanno davvero 10 mln a stagione.



son 3 partite che non tocca un pallone donnarumma. 
il problema è che al suo posto c'è un pensionato.
altra dimostrazione che il parco portieri è fatto coi piedi.


----------



## Konrad (26 Ottobre 2020)

Una di quelle partite che possono far svoltare una stagione. E' vero è prestissimo e mancano tantissime gare...(ma si giocheranno tutte?)...ma vincere stasera significherebbe mettere un macigno sulle teste delle dirette concorrenti e un ulteriore iniezione di consapevolezza e spregiudicatezza nei nostri ragazzini.
Da anni non giocavamo gare del genere...se davvero siamo sulla strada del ritorno sono gare come questa che lo stabiliscono.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non lo so se durerà il calcio e quanto ci consentiranno di godercelo ( ho la sensazione che ci priveranno del nostro gioco perchè 'stona' col grigiore generale) ma la partita di stasera la sento da venerdi.
> Finalmente si respira quell'ansia da partita che mi mancava da...... da........ da...... boh??
> E chi se lo ricorda più?!.



Sono da giovedì in ansia.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Ottobre 2020)

A milano piove a dirotto, giocare su un campo pesante è diverso, di solito la partita ne risente.


----------



## egidiopersempre (26 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> son 3 partite che non tocca un pallone donnarumma.
> il problema è che al suo posto c'è un pensionato.
> altra dimostrazione che il parco portieri è fatto coi piedi.



anche a causa della vicenda votantonio. sinceramente mi dà fastidio sentire chi dice 'ora vediamo cosa succede senza donnarumma', ma parte del problema è proprio lui (ovvio che anche io me lo terrei strettissimo, potendo).


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> sinceramente mi dà fastidio sentire chi dice 'ora vediamo cosa succede senza donnarumma', ma parte del problema è proprio lui (ovvio che anche io me lo terrei strettissimo, potendo).



We we calma l'ho detto io... E non è una provocazione. Pure io sono stanco della tiritera dei rinnovi e di Raiola.
ma è un dato di fatto che se decideremo di proseguire senza Donnarumma (o se lui deciderà di andare) stasera è un test importante per capire la differenza.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Ottobre 2020)

Senza Donnarumma toccherà a Tatarusanu parare il #rigorepaaRoma


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> We we calma l'ho detto io... E non è una provocazione. Pure io sono stanco della tiritera dei rinnovi e di Raiola.
> ma è un dato di fatto che se decideremo di proseguire senza Donnarumma (o se lui deciderà di andare) stasera è un test importante per capire la differenza.



Insomma, il titolare sostituto di gigio non sarebbe tatacoso (si spera)


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Tatarusanu
> Calabria
> ...



Calhanoglu partirà dall'inizio oppure no?


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu partirà dall'inizio oppure no?



Tra una ventina di minuti lo scopriremo


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

*Ufficiali

Milan (4-2-3-1) Tatarusanu; Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo; Kessie, Bennacer; Salemakers, Calhanoglu, Leao; Ibrahimovic

Roma (3-4-2-1) Mirante; Ibanez, Mancini, Kumbulla; Karsdorp, Veretout, Pellegrini, Spinazzola; Pedro, Mkhitaryan; Dzeko*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1) Tatarusanu; Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo; Kessie, Bennacer; Salemakers, Calhanoglu, Leao; Ibrahimovic
> 
> Roma (3-4-2-1) Mirante; Ibanez, Mancini, Kumbulla; Karsdorp, Veretout, Pellegrini, Spinazzola; Pedro, Mkhitaryan; Dzeko*



Ottimo Calha dall'inizio, vuol dire che sta bene.


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1) Tatarusanu; Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo; Kessie, Bennacer; Salemakers, Calhanoglu, Leao; Ibrahimovic
> 
> Roma (3-4-2-1) Mirante; Ibanez, Mancini, Kumbulla; Karsdorp, Veretout, Pellegrini, Spinazzola; Pedro, Mkhitaryan; Dzeko*



Forza!


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1) Tatarusanu; Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo; Kessie, Bennacer; Salemakers, Calhanoglu, Leao; Ibrahimovic
> 
> Roma (3-4-2-1) Mirante; Ibanez, Mancini, Kumbulla; Karsdorp, Veretout, Pellegrini, Spinazzola; Pedro, Mkhitaryan; Dzeko*



Dajeeee


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1) Tatarusanu; Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo; Kessie, Bennacer; Salemakers, Calhanoglu, Leao; Ibrahimovic
> 
> Roma (3-4-2-1) Mirante; Ibanez, Mancini, Kumbulla; Karsdorp, Veretout, Pellegrini, Spinazzola; Pedro, Mkhitaryan; Dzeko*



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Na roba assurda questa, a prescindere quantomeno.
> Ora il feticcio è Krunic, fino a ieri Castillejo, domani chi sarà non si sa.
> Pioli fin'ora è il piu' bell'allenatore che abbiamo avuto dai tempi di Ancelotti ,superiore ad Allegri imho.
> Ha un gioco offensivo splendido e coraggioso, che poi le circostanze lo abbiano favorito bè, è chiaro che un conto è giocare con Ibra in squadra un conto senza, ma immagino che pure lui spingesse per farlo arrivare.
> ...



Concordo, c’è chi dice che Padre Pioli non abbia meriti perché fino all’arrivo di Ibra aveva una media punti simile a quella di Forrest Giamp, ma con Piatek la davanti che si mangiava tutto ciò che era mangiabile e anche oltre (penso che anche una punta da Lega Pro avrebbe fatto qualcosa di più di un goal su azione in campionato in 19 partite del girone d’andata da titolare inamovibile nel 95% dei casi + amichevoli estive) nessuno avrebbe fatto più punti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1) Tatarusanu; Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo; Kessie, Bennacer; Salemakers, Calhanoglu, Leao; Ibrahimovic
> 
> Roma (3-4-2-1) Mirante; Ibanez, Mancini, Kumbulla; Karsdorp, Veretout, Pellegrini, Spinazzola; Pedro, Mkhitaryan; Dzeko*



Kebabnoglu dall’inizio è un’ottima notizia.


----------



## Lambro (26 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Concordo, c’è chi dice che Padre Pioli non abbia meriti perché fino all’arrivo di Ibra aveva una media punti simile a quella di Forrest Giamp, ma con Piatek la davanti che si mangiava tutto ciò che era mangiabile e anche oltre (penso che anche una punta da Lega Pro avrebbe fatto qualcosa di più di un goal su azione in campionato in 19 partite del girone d’andata da titolare inamovibile nel 95% dei casi + amichevoli estive) nessuno avrebbe fatto più punti.



Forza siamo in trincea!!!


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1) Tatarusanu; Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo; Kessie, Bennacer; Salemakers, Calhanoglu, Leao; Ibrahimovic
> 
> Roma (3-4-2-1) Mirante; Ibanez, Mancini, Kumbulla; Karsdorp, Veretout, Pellegrini, Spinazzola; Pedro, Mkhitaryan; Dzeko*



Dai ragazzi. Solo vincere


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Forza siamo in trincea!!!



Forza Milan sempre. Sperem.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Sono tesissimo, da romano e milanista la partita contro la Roma la sento più del derby.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Ottobre 2020)

Forza ragazzi, forza Milan!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Ottobre 2020)

forza ragazzi!


----------



## LukeLike (26 Ottobre 2020)

Se riusciamo a compattarci in questo momento delicato ed a vincere questa partita, siamo davvero una grande squadra. Forza diavolo!


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1) Tatarusanu; Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo; Kessie, Bennacer; Salemakers, Calhanoglu, Leao; Ibrahimovic
> 
> Roma (3-4-2-1) Mirante; Ibanez, Mancini, Kumbulla; Karsdorp, Veretout, Pellegrini, Spinazzola; Pedro, Mkhitaryan; Dzeko*



Forza ragazzi! Forza MILAN!
Avanti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ma l’arbitro è Jack O’ Melly, lo stesso di Milan-Roma di Giugno!


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Ottobre 2020)

Forza Milan!


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Ottobre 2020)

con l'inter ero tranquillo e abbiam vinto. stasera son molto agitato...


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

*Ibrahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ibraaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Pazzesco ragazzi. Grandissimo Leao.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Ottobre 2020)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Ottobre 2020)

no vabbè, illegale.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ibraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
E bravo Leao!


----------



## sipno (26 Ottobre 2020)

Che palla ha dato Leaoooooo?


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Che statue in difesa la Roma


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Avete visto che assist di Leao?


----------



## Zenos (26 Ottobre 2020)

Leao incontenibile


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Che palla ha dato Leaoooooo?



Morbida e millimetrica, ma tra portiere e difesa la Roma ha fatto uno scempio


----------



## Pit96 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Leao-Ibra mamma mia


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Avete visto che assist di Leao?



lui su quella fascia è bravissimo, ma da quello che ho capito lui si considera una prima punta.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (26 Ottobre 2020)

È illegale. Capisco tutto, capisco l'assist pazzesco di Leao, capisco tutto. Ma quello là con la 11 è illegale.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Pazzesco Ibra


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

il problema non è se lotteremo lo scudetto quest'anno, il problema è il numero degli scudetti a cui abbiamo rinunciato rinunciando a Ibra in tutti questi anni


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

uhhhhhhh


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Occhio...


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Occhio a Dzeko, bennacer non lo regge e kjaer era troppo indietro


----------



## chicagousait (26 Ottobre 2020)

Nn facciamo I fessi


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Ottobre 2020)

ma quelle melme di sky non mettono più l'audio di milan channel ? mi tocca sentire quei gufi ? o i cori tarocchi registrati ?


----------



## Pit96 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Questa era un'ammonizione nettissima


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Questo era giallissimo


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Leao comincia con le vaccate già al decimo


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Ottobre 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Questa era un'ammonizione nettissima



e ovviamente l'ultrà giallorosso jack o'melly se n'è guardato bene dall'ammonirlo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Se vabbè, tatarusanu inguardabile


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Mega papera di Dracula.

Mamma mia che orrore


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Maledetto Dracula


----------



## sipno (26 Ottobre 2020)

Tatarucesso


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Ottobre 2020)

tatarusanu.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ma non c'erano secondi portieri migliori in giro?


----------



## sipno (26 Ottobre 2020)

Era meglio Andonio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Ottobre 2020)

Tatarusanu orrendo. Errore pazzesco.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Che pippa di portiere


----------



## iceman. (26 Ottobre 2020)

Che palle oh..


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ciao Tatarucoso


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Ottobre 2020)

ohh ma che uscita sto tarasucoso


----------



## chicagousait (26 Ottobre 2020)

A caccia di farfalle


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Ottobre 2020)

A farfalle...


----------



## mark (26 Ottobre 2020)

Tatarusanu ma vattene a f*nculo


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Beh finita abbiamo segnato troppo presto


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Ottobre 2020)

che rabbia prendere un goal così. Questo significa non aver un portiere


----------



## iceman. (26 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque stiamo giocando malino eh, bennacer e Calabria male , leao svogliato e tatarusanu versione Dida post petardo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2020)

Maledetto Covid.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Ottobre 2020)

Eh ma un portiere forte non serve...


----------



## meteoras1982 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Non benissimo il Milan fino ad ora a parte il gol.


----------



## iceman. (26 Ottobre 2020)

Dzeko sia mai che non segni contro di noi , ci fa sempre gol


----------



## kekkopot (26 Ottobre 2020)

Bell'esordio... questo mò fa come karius in finale di cl


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Ottobre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ma non c'erano secondi portieri migliori in giro?



quello la prosciuga tutto il budget e questo è il risultato


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ci sono squadre da Serie B con portieri di tutto rispetto...e noi ci ritroviamo un secondo del genere. Ma non c'era veramente qualsiasi portiere semidecente da bassa Serie A?


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Ottobre 2020)

Poi parliamo anche di Romagnoli però


----------



## kekkopot (26 Ottobre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dzeko sia mai che non segni contro di noi , ci fa sempre gol


Quando uno è forte segna... (aldilà delle cappelle altrui)


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ecco il danno


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Tatarusanu


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Ottobre 2020)

Mitt Andonio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Ottobre 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Eh ma un portiere forte non serve...



Per evitare quel gol non hai bisogno di un portiere forte. Basta un portiere qualsiasi semidecente che non combina idiozie.


----------



## Solo (26 Ottobre 2020)

solo ha scritto:


> senza donnarumma firmerei col sangue per un pari.


cvd.

Che sciagura.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Ottobre 2020)

Qui non ci voleva neanche chissà quale talento su un cross del genere. Bastava un portiere normale e allenato.


----------



## iceman. (26 Ottobre 2020)

Mi sa che questa la perdiamo , un pareggio sarebbe oro colato


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Gravissimo errore del portiere, ma su dzeko non puoi mandate a saltare Romagnoli.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Ottobre 2020)

La replica rende l'azione di Tatarusano ancora piu orrenda. Sbaglia proprio ogni singolo aspetto di questa uscita.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Kjaer l'unico che sta difendendo


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Ottobre 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Poi parliamo anche di Romagnoli però



Infatti. Marcatura ferrea, proprio.


----------



## Miro (26 Ottobre 2020)

Romagnoli dorme. Bene Niang per una volta.


----------



## Garrincha (26 Ottobre 2020)

Mi chiedo se Donnarumma Senior sia peggio di un portiere che non giocava da due anni, per me avrebbe avuto più senso come terzo portiere preso a zero


----------



## iceman. (26 Ottobre 2020)

Dai un gol di testa su calcio d'angolo noi?


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Accusato il colpo abbiamo smesso di giocare


----------



## Solo (26 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Accusato il colpo abbiamo smesso di giocare



Per forza. Quando vedi un portiere del genere ti viene il cagotto santo dio.


----------



## mark (26 Ottobre 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Eh ma un portiere forte non serve...



Ne basta uno decente, non serve forte


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Ottobre 2020)

I problemi continuano a essere a destra. Saelemaekers deve rientrare per dare una mano a Calabria, che già di suo non è un fulmine. La Roma ci attacca sempre lì.


----------



## iceman. (26 Ottobre 2020)

Pedro comunque è di un'altra categoria


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Ottobre 2020)

Calabria senza cervello.


----------



## neversayconte (26 Ottobre 2020)

La vera sciagura (ho visto la papera) è avergli fatto firmare per 3 anni. 
questo non è buono già per la lega pro, da quello che ho visto in amichevole estiva con il vicenza mi sembra. è bollito.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Ottobre 2020)

quel cane abbiamo già capito dove vuole indirizzare la partita. 

hanno dato rigori per molto meno.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Romagnoli in uno contro nessuno ha centrato Pellegrini


----------



## iceman. (26 Ottobre 2020)

Romagnoli manco i passaggi più sa fare


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Ottobre 2020)

TeleKarsdorp su Sky.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Ottobre 2020)

io ho chiuso per stasera. la perdiamo di sicuro. come al solito quando c'è da decollare.
parco portieri indecente. fatto col culo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Ottobre 2020)

Saelemaekers e Calabria in due stanno sbagliando quasi ognio giocata e scelta di gioco (su ogni azione praticamente o sbagliano scelta o giocata). Speriamo che almeno il Belga si svegli


----------



## iceman. (26 Ottobre 2020)

Peccato, unica occasione in cui viene chiamato in causa tatarucoso e fa una super cappella


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Fino a quando dovremo pagare la tassa Capitone? Rinnovo a cinque milioni? Cinque galloni di catarro sparato in gola, si merita.


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Madonna santa


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ahhh che occasione Theo


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Sto cesso di MIrante...


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Ottobre 2020)

Peccato Theo!


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Noooooo


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Palo Kjaer


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Palooo kjaer


----------



## iceman. (26 Ottobre 2020)

Che culo, sempre palo contro questi


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Eh vedi avere un portiere


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ma vaf! Palo!


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Altra papera di Dracula


----------



## iceman. (26 Ottobre 2020)

Brrrrr ho i brividi


----------



## R41D3N (26 Ottobre 2020)

Mi sa che non è serata!


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Tatarusanu para in modo inguardabile, a pesce


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Direi che è arrivata la partita dove gira tutto male sarà contento Ambrosini


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Sostituite quell’infame di Tatarusanu, grazie.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Ottobre 2020)

mamma mia, ogni tiro loro è un potenziale pericolo. 

livelli imbarazzanti, sembra davvero il dida post petardo.


----------



## Solo (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ma il fratello inutile di Gigio è in panca? Dentro subito dai.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Padelli è DINO ZOFF in confronto alla Tata.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ma per quale ragione Leang non ha contrastato Ibanez?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Ottobre 2020)

Oggi la fortuna non é con noi.

Occasionissima di Theo fouri, buona occasione Romagnoli, palo Kjaer, erroraccio di Tatarusano.


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Ottobre 2020)

E' una rometta che gioca come un Benevento qualsiasi.
Prima o poi la scardiniamo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Ottobre 2020)

AHAHAHAHAHA ma che portiere sto guardando??? ahahahaha
Comunque siamo notevolmente più forti...magari la sfangheranno ma fanno schifo


----------



## Aron (26 Ottobre 2020)

Quanto è scarso Tatarusanu?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Quanto corre saelemekers, è ovunque


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Ottobre 2020)

Fuorigioco inesistente fischiato a Hernandez.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Ottobre 2020)

Andonio mi da piu sicurezza


----------



## iceman. (26 Ottobre 2020)

Daje sto leang che non va sull'avversario


----------



## Zenos (26 Ottobre 2020)

Calabria


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Ottobre 2020)

Troppi errori da parte nostra comunque.


----------



## Zenos (26 Ottobre 2020)

Salame


----------



## iceman. (26 Ottobre 2020)

Male male


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Ottobre 2020)

Madonna santa, ma quante palle vuole perdere ancora Saelemaekers


----------



## R41D3N (26 Ottobre 2020)

Quanti passaggi stiamo sbagliando? Anche semplici....


----------



## iceman. (26 Ottobre 2020)

Hanno fatto schifo contro Benevento e Udinese e fanno la classica partita della vita contro di noi


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Ottobre 2020)

I guai sempre da destra, sempre.


----------



## R41D3N (26 Ottobre 2020)

Pellegrini un altro che fa sempre il fenomeno contro noi


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Theo butta un contropiede e dai...


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Ottobre 2020)

le nostre fasce oscene, errori su errori.


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Malissimo Theo


----------



## Pit96 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Theo Hernandez è la terza partita consecutiva che fa schifo. Svegliati!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Tra Kjaer e il Capitone c’è la stessa differenza che c’era tra Baresi e Costacurta (ovviamente fatte salve le abissali, galattiche, differenze di valore, è un giudizio proporzionale).


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Uff sti contropiedi


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Punizione dal limite


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ma è TeleRoma? Sembra che stiamo giocando contro l'Ajax di Van Gaal, a sentire i telecronisti.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Ottobre 2020)

ma i gialli ?


----------



## Aron (26 Ottobre 2020)

Giocano tutti meno tranquilli ora che si sono accorti di chi c'è come portiere.


----------



## R41D3N (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ohhh ma è giallo!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Ottobre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto schifo contro Benevento e Udinese e fanno la classica partita della vita contro di noi



Contro quelle squadre la Roma era altissima e ha lasciato praterie. 
Oggi sono veramente bassi e noi facchiamo una fatica spaventosa contro squadre super basse, specialmente quando in contropiede sono cosi pericolosi come la Roma. Sono messi in campo molto meglio rispetto alle altre partite.

Aggiungiamo un nostro autogol (non lo considero gol di Dzeko), Theo, Saele e Calabria in serata no e la partita diventa molto dura.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Non abbiamo il mago delle punizioni? Dai


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Ottobre 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma i gialli ?



Sara il terzo fallo da giallo senza ammonizione. Ovviamente casuale.


----------



## kYMERA (26 Ottobre 2020)

Peccato per regalo di Tatarusanu


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Mirante Yashin ovviamente


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Ottobre 2020)

ci mancava il portiere in serata yashin, ovviamente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Mirante versione Buffon 2006, va a ciapà i ratt.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Non è serata


----------



## Walker (26 Ottobre 2020)

Giallo sacrosanto non dato a Dzeko dal gobbo


----------



## kYMERA (26 Ottobre 2020)

Mirante di *****


----------



## Swaitak (26 Ottobre 2020)

sto mirante di melma


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Primo tempo stregato. Più occasioni per noi, Roma che gioca comunque bene, ma tatarusanu ha indirizzato pesantemente il risultato


----------



## Pit96 (26 Ottobre 2020)

La differenza oltre che gli attaccanti la stanno facendo i portieri, purtroppo per noi


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Ottobre 2020)

Stiamo facendo quello che possiamo e dobbiamo fare, al netto degli errori individuali.
Rometta catenacciara e inguardabile, gioca come una squadra che deve salvarsi.
Forza MILAN!
Sono ottimista.


----------



## Walker (26 Ottobre 2020)

Nel secondo li sfondiamo, scommetto


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Ottobre 2020)

Possiamo vincerla tranquillamente, dobbiamo concretizzare davanti, siamo troppo confusionari.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Trevisani: "potevano essere 2-2" ma no comment

Amen non si vince stasera


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Peccato per Tatarusanu.


----------



## Beppe85 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Mannaggia senza la cappella di tatarusanu questa si vinceva facile.
Comunque crediamoci!


----------



## sipno (26 Ottobre 2020)

Pareggiare per colpa di una papera enorme mi fa troppo girare i cojonni...

Male Bennacer Leao e Theo...

Farei entrare Tonali e Diaz.

Leao Ala non si può vedere nonostante l'assist.


Tatarusanu vai in mona!


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Ottobre 2020)

La papera del paracarro era quotata -1.............. ma vaff.....

Stasera comunque si gioca con troppa furia, troppi lanci a caso, troppa fretta di liberarsi del pallone. Per adesso male i due terzini e bennacer


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirante Yashin ovviamente



son sempre tutti yashin tranne i nostri. 
mirante vorrei sapere cosa costa...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Ottobre 2020)

Primo tempo con alti e bassi. Abbiamo avuto nettamente piu occasioni noi. Fa una rabbia tremenda aver subito il pareggio per errore da principianti da parte del nostro (si puo chiamarlo tale?) portiere, che sembra insicuro su ogni cosa che fa, e una marcatura non proprio buona di Romagnoli.

Theo continua un periodo con piu ombre che luce, ma oggi sono sopratutto Calabria e Saele che perdono palla troppe volte su giocate semplice, oltre a sbagliare anche spesso le scelte di gioco. La fascia destra oggi é un problema.
Leao il solito. Quando accende la luce fa giocate veramente belle per poi sparire per 20 minuti dove gira in campo camminando. Deve migliorare sotto questo aspetto. Ha bisogno di piu cattiveria e concentrazione.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Ottobre 2020)

Primo tempo così così

Migliori Bennacer e come al solito i 2 vecchietti.

Malissimo il dopolavorista rumeno e il capitano di-sta-ceppa


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Ottobre 2020)

A me Tatarusanu non piace, ma non gli butterei al momento la croce addosso, esordire cosí all’ultimo non é facile e Romagnoli come spesso gli capita contro avversari grossi e fisici, non é stato in grado di metterci una toppa.

La partita comunque é completamente aperta, dovessi scommettere adesso non lo farei sulla vittoria del Milan.

Oggi non siamo al 100%.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Ottobre 2020)

Primo tempo dominato, ma ovviamente la palla non vuole entrare


----------



## Lambro (26 Ottobre 2020)

E' qui che si insulta Tatarusanu?
Cmq in ogni caso dietro il capitone si era fatto sverginare dal colpo di testa di Dzeko quindi l'errore del rumeno viene anche ridimensionato se vogliamo.

Partita stregata, loro ci affrontano come si affronta una grande squadra, sono tutti dietro e contropiede, nelle poche occasioni che potevamo ripartire abbiam fatto errori in partenza con Sale e Leao, o errori di passaggio con Theo.
Facciamo paura, d'ora in avanti si chiuderanno tutti così.

In ogni caso per capire l'andamento della serata basta vedere il palo di Kjear, la palla poteva finire in gol , su Leao che era a 10 cm, su Romagnoli che era a 15, si è infilata nell'unico spazio disponibilealo.

Stasera ci sono spazi intasati io vedrei molto bene Diaz e Castillejo , ci vuole qualcosa di tecnico per poterli aprire senno' questi difendono tranquillamente in 10.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Bisogna vincerla. La Roma non è così forte, anzi...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Dai ragazzi, che dopo questa ci rimangono otto partite facili, per il nostro livello, due di difficoltà medio/bassa (Sassuolo e Fiorentina) e solo quattro big match (Atalanta, gobbi, Lazio e Napoli).


----------



## bmb (26 Ottobre 2020)

E come dicevo oggi, primi 2-3 punti persi per colpa del portiere. Ma tanto "subiamo così poco che al posto di Donnarumma va bene anche una sedia". Ma andate a guardare il basket e non rompete le palle a chi il calcio lo segue da decenni.


----------



## davoreb (26 Ottobre 2020)

Dai noi meglio di loro, la partita si può vincere nonostante la papera dietro. Dopo il nostro goal loro erano in difficoltà bisognava spingere di più a mio avviso.


----------



## bmb (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> E' qui che si insulta Tatarusanu?
> *Cmq in ogni caso dietro il capitone si era fatto sverginare dal colpo di testa di Dzeko quindi l'errore del rumeno viene anche ridimensionato se vogliamo.*
> 
> Partita stregata, loro ci affrontano come si affronta una grande squadra, sono tutti dietro e contropiede, nelle poche occasioni che potevamo ripartire abbiam fatto errori in partenza con Sale e Leao, o errori di passaggio con Theo.
> ...



COSA? Quella palla Donnarumma la trasforma in un contropiede.


----------



## Miro (26 Ottobre 2020)

Stiamo giocando been considerato l'avversario, che si è dimostrato pericoloso solo per nostri errori.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> E come dicevo oggi, primi 2-3 punti persi per colpa del portiere. Ma tanto "subiamo così poco che al posto di Donnarumma va bene anche una sedia". Ma andate a guardare il basket e non rompete le palle a chi il calcio lo segue da decenni.



Amen.


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Ottobre 2020)

Vamos Milan! Pongan huevos lo ganamos!


----------



## Walker (26 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> E come dicevo oggi, primi 2-3 punti persi per colpa del portiere. Ma tanto "subiamo così poco che al posto di Donnarumma va bene anche una sedia". Ma andate a guardare il basket e non rompete le palle a chi il calcio lo segue da decenni.


E abbassare un po' la cresta no?
Ci ***** credi di essere.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> E' qui che si insulta Tatarusanu?
> Cmq in ogni caso dietro il capitone si era fatto sverginare dal colpo di testa di Dzeko quindi l'errore del rumeno viene anche ridimensionato se vogliamo.


La colpa è tutta del portiere, è uscito a vuoto lasciando la porta vuota, fosse rimasto in porta non avrebbe mai segnato Dzeko.


----------



## smallball (26 Ottobre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Primo tempo dominato, ma ovviamente la palla non vuole entrare



Mirante largamente migliore in campo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> E come dicevo oggi, primi 2-3 punti persi per colpa del portiere. Ma tanto "subiamo così poco che al posto di Donnarumma va bene anche una sedia". Ma andate a guardare il basket e non rompete le palle a chi il calcio lo segue da decenni.



Amen, fratello.



Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> La colpa è tutta del portiere, è uscito a vuoto lasciando la porta vuota, fosse rimasto in porta non avrebbe mai segnato Dzeko.



Si ma anche il Capitone ha la sua parte, purtroppo.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Avevamo iniziato bene, Leao benissimo.

Preso gol su due errori: uscita completamente fuori tempo del portiere e marcatura sbagliata, Dzeko deve essere marcato da Kiajer non da Romagnoli.

Roma brutto cliente, male chala completamente fuori dal gioco, deve accentrarsi e tirare non pascolare per il campo.


----------



## Lambro (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> La colpa è tutta del portiere, è uscito a vuoto lasciando la porta vuota, fosse rimasto in porta non avrebbe mai segnato Dzeko.



Certo ci mancherebbe, ma Alessio dietro come sempre si fa stuprare, certo era Dzeko però ziosanto non ha opposto resistenza.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Ottobre 2020)

Tartaruso cesso abominevole, ci costerà forse la vittoria.

Romagnoli dormiva, ma gli do l' alibi che forse non si aspettava l' uscita a vuoto, ovviamente fisicamente si è fatto sodomizzare da Dzeko in occasione del gol.

Saelemakers e Leao ( assist a parte) assenti, guardate quante palle giocano i giocatori offensivi della Roma.

Comunque possiamo vincerla ancora, forza


----------



## kYMERA (26 Ottobre 2020)

Vedo ora anche il palo sfigatissimo... uff


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque a parte il gol e un paio di tiri velleitari di Ibanez non ricordo azioni pericolose della Roma, anche grazie a un paio di anticipi di Kjaer.
Mirante decisamente più impegnato di Tatarusanu.


----------



## Dexter (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ma infatti nessuno si sogna di dire che Tatarusanu sia forte. Invece Romagnoli che si fa saltare in testa da qualunque prima punta della serie A (oggi Dzeko, ma sarebbe stato lo stesso con Simy) viene fatto passare per campione


----------



## Walker (26 Ottobre 2020)

Adesso di colpo nessuno si ricorda delle papere anche determinanti che ha fatto Donnarumma, tutti a colpire Tatarusanu.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Ottobre 2020)

dai dai. secondo tempo da leoni e la vinciamo.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Mi girano per il col preso. 
Dobbiamo vincere oggi, è troppo importante battere la Roma

Se ci diamo una svegliata, Theo su tutti, possiamo vincerla


----------



## hiei87 (26 Ottobre 2020)

La differenza la fanno i due portieri. Non che Mirante sia un fenomeno, ma non fa danni e para il parabile. Speriamo in un episodio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Ottobre 2020)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma infatti nessuno si sogna di dire che Tatarusanu sia forte. Invece Romagnoli che si fa saltare in testa da qualunque prima punta della serie A (oggi Dzeko, ma sarebbe stato lo stesso con Simy) viene fatto passare per campione



Credo che ormai tutti sappiamo che Romagnoli sia un giocatore normalissimo.
Se guardiamo le prestazioni in questo 2020 Kjaer li é superiore praticamente ogni volta che scendono in campo e salva le chiappe di Romagnolio troppe volte...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma infatti nessuno si sogna di dire che Tatarusanu sia forte. Invece Romagnoli che si fa saltare in testa da qualunque prima punta della serie A (oggi Dzeko, ma sarebbe stato lo stesso con Simy) viene fatto passare per campione



Solo alcuni (sempre più rari) tifosi milanisti lo fanno passare per campione. Per tutti gli altri è un Ranocchia qualsiasi e anche in Nazionale lo stesso tecnico che vede Donnarumma titolare inamovibile ha Romagnoli come terza riserva.



Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Credo che ormai tutti sappiamo che Romagnoli sia un giocatore normalissimo.
> Se guardiamo le prestazioni in questo 2020 Kjaer li é superiore praticamente ogni volta che scendono in campo e salva le chiappe di Romagnolio troppe volte...



Romagn*olio*. :rotola:

In effetti da la stessa sicurezza di un pavimento cosparso di olio extravergine d’oliva.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> E come dicevo oggi, primi 2-3 punti persi per colpa del portiere. Ma tanto "subiamo così poco che al posto di Donnarumma va bene anche una sedia". Ma andate a guardare il basket e non rompete le palle a chi il calcio lo segue da decenni.



Quoto anche i punti!!!! Metti una difesa super e un portiere cane... se la difesa concede un tiro e quel tiro prendi gol devi giocare per farne sempre due. Tutta la vita il "dollarumma" che un portiere cane


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Ottobre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Peccato, unica occasione in cui viene chiamato in causa tatarucoso e fa una super cappella



In generale non sul gol specifico, ha fatto già un paio di errori da matita rossa ma la cosa peggiore e l'insicurezza che in questo modo trasmette ai compagni.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Ottobre 2020)

Nel secondo tempo spero che il Diesel Theo si accende e fa sfracelli sulla fascia sinistra. Dobbiamo stare attenti sopratutto sulle ripartenze della Roma. Dai ragazzi dai ragazzi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Ottobre 2020)

Walker ha scritto:


> Adesso di colpo nessuno si ricorda delle papere anche determinanti che ha fatto Donnarumma, tutti a colpire Tatarusanu.



si ok, Donnarumma avrà fatto qualche papera in 5 anni. Questo nei primi 45 minuti ha già fatto vedere di essere un pacco


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Romagn*olio*. :rotola:
> 
> In effetti da la stessa sicurezza di un pavimento cosparso di olio extravergine d’oliva.



 Errore freudiano.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Leao si è divorato subito un gol colossale


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Io ho paura sinceramente.
Tra episodi a sfavore, paratone di Mirante, pali clamorosi, papere del portiere e Covid ci sta andando tutto male.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Dai Leao devi sfondare la


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Ottobre 2020)

Forza ragazzi bisogna portarla a casa


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Saeleeeeeeeee


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Ottobre 2020)

Esiguo una statistica sulle palle perse da Calabria.


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

*Gooooooooooooooooolllllll

2-1 Saele ma fantastico Leao*


----------



## Zenos (26 Ottobre 2020)

Continuate a chiamarlo leang ma non esultate per coerenza.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Ottobre 2020)

Salameeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

gooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllll


----------



## sipno (26 Ottobre 2020)

Saeleeee Leaooooo

Madonna ma quando leao si sveglia fa tutto da soloooo


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Ottobre 2020)

Gigantesco Leao YES!


----------



## Pit96 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Leao in fascia quando accelera non è poi così male


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Ottobre 2020)

Leao se solo fosse continuo potrebbe diventare un gran giocatore.


----------



## kYMERA (26 Ottobre 2020)

che trappo leao. Imprendibile


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ma non era una prima punta?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

[MENTION=2260]sipno[/MENTION] su Leao avevi ragionissima, è un potenziale campionissimo.


----------



## sipno (26 Ottobre 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Continuate a chiamarlo leang ma non esultate per coerenza.



Quoto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Ottobre 2020)

Come detto: Leao, quando si sveglia, fa giocate eccezionali. 
Se non fosse per quella testa...


----------



## Beppe85 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Leao immenso oggi


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

*E andiamo Leao - Saeleeeeee


*Ora roviniamo tutto con Tatarucosu, mi raccomando


----------



## pazzomania (26 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tartaruso cesso abominevole, ci costerà forse la vittoria.
> 
> Romagnoli dormiva, ma gli do l' alibi che forse non si aspettava l' uscita a vuoto, ovviamente fisicamente si è fatto sodomizzare da Dzeko in occasione del gol.
> 
> ...



Visto come si stimolano i giocatori nell' intervallo?

Imparate.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Occhio a Tatarusanu ora.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Ottobre 2020)

Siiiiiii!!! Sempre sostenuto Leao dai tempi del Lille che mi piace! Che classe!!


----------



## Swaitak (26 Ottobre 2020)

Bravi i nostri ragazzini


----------



## sipno (26 Ottobre 2020)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ma non era una prima punta?



Lo è... ma le doti le hai sempre.

Come ala si muove malissimo infatti.

Ma con la palla al piede che sia centrale ala o difensore non cambia nulla.


----------



## Aron (26 Ottobre 2020)

Poco da dire su Leao stasera.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> si ok, Donnarumma avrà fatto qualche papera in 5 anni. Questo nei primi 45 minuti ha già fatto vedere di essere un pacco



L’annus horribilis di Gigio fu il 2017/2018, infatti.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Ottobre 2020)

Bravissimo Leao, molto meglio come punta esterna che centrale, ma era ovvio viste le caratteristiche.


----------



## kYMERA (26 Ottobre 2020)

Devo dire che Leao è molto generoso comunque, la passa sempre e con intelligenza.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

bisogna chiuderla con Ibra


----------



## Milo (26 Ottobre 2020)

Fosse continuo e non si spegnesse automaticamente dopo ogni mezz’ora Leao sarebbe un top player, e non scherzo


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> COSA? Quella palla Donnarumma la trasforma in un contropiede.



come il gol preso nel derdy. contropiede direttamente da centrocampo.


----------



## Solo (26 Ottobre 2020)

Speriamo che Ibra sistemi la testa di Leao, perché il ragazzo i mezzi li ha.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Ottobre 2020)

lavaggio di cervello e Leao mostra grandi cose


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Male, non possiamo concedere ste ripartenze


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Grandissimo contropiede della Roma, Pedro ha scherzato kessiè


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Ottobre 2020)

Romagnoli un derelitto umano, sempre in ritardo sia sull'uomo che a fare il fuorigioco.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

ma cosa regaliamo


----------



## Swaitak (26 Ottobre 2020)

i nostri bruciati


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Ottobre 2020)

Male Calabria in copertura, peggio Romagnoli che non ha tenuto la linea tenendo in gioco Dzeko


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Male Calabria in copertura, peggio Romagnoli che non ha tenuto la linea tenendo in gioco Dzeko



Romagnoli vale Ranocchia, non di più.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Ottobre 2020)

Romagnoli una roba indecente oggi


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Meglio la Roma dopo il gol


----------



## Pit96 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Bisogna ammazzare la partita. Fare il terzo per tagliar loro le gambe


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Ottobre 2020)

Siamo più forti!! non molliamo


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ma si hanno notizie sulle condizioni del fegato di Ambrosini e Costacurta, al momento?


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Malissimo


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Ottobre 2020)

ma cos'è ? squadra spaccata in 2 e tutti fermi sul contropiede....


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Incredibile Ibra ha gettato nel cesso un contropiede, ma non capisco perché Calabria l'abbia passata a lui e non a Saele che era messo meglio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Ottobre 2020)

Contropiedo orrendo. Errore madornale: Calabria che non ha lanciato Saele ma ha accentrato su Calha


----------



## R41D3N (26 Ottobre 2020)

Contropiede buttato nel.cesso...siamo lunghissimi


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

squadre stanche dall'Europa, non teniamo un contropiede, male


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Ottobre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Incredibile Ibra ha gettato nel cesso un contropiede, ma non capisco perché Calabria l'abbia passata a lui e non a Saele che era messo meglio



Infatti per me é Calabria che ferma tutta l'inerzia della manovra con una - come sempre - scelta di gioco terribilmente sbagliata


----------



## Milo (26 Ottobre 2020)

Togliere il turco, ha 60 minuti scarsi sulle gambe meglio non rischiarlo e non rischiare di stare in 10


----------



## kYMERA (26 Ottobre 2020)

Abbiamo 5 sostituzioni... qualcuno mi spiega perchè dobbiamo giocare con gente che non ce la fa piuttosto che mettere gente fresca?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Siamo 10 anni luce più forti cmq.


----------



## R41D3N (26 Ottobre 2020)

Giochiamo male, siamo poco ordinati tatticamente e molto imprecisi tecnicamente


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

mai un'ammonizione a questi


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ora siamo spaccati in due


----------



## Pit96 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Calhanoglu orribile


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Abbiamo 5 sostituzioni... qualcuno mi spiega perchè dobbiamo giocare con gente che non ce la fa piuttosto che mettere gente fresca?



Perchè probabilmente non si fida


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Saele è ovunque


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

ci manca il miglior Theo per chiudere queste ripartenze come si deve


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Ottobre 2020)

voglio dalot al posto di calabria al più presto.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Mancano 25 minuti e le squadre sono spaccate in due. Serve fare dei cambi mettendo gente fresca, il goal arriva se diamo equilibrio perché loro li vedo abbastanza morti


----------



## Swaitak (26 Ottobre 2020)

dentro Diaz dai almeno smuoviamo un po


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Ottobre 2020)

DOBBIaMO fare il Terzo


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Dracula l'ha presa. Miracolo


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Ottobre 2020)

Servono cambi perché la Roma sta prendendo iniziativa causa stanchezza nostra.


----------



## Milo (26 Ottobre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> dentro Diaz dai almeno smuoviamo un po



Sky parlava di krunic


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Kessie out


----------



## R41D3N (26 Ottobre 2020)

Non stiamo giocando più, urgono cambi che diano freschezza


----------



## Pit96 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Facciamo un cavolo di cambio dai che siamo spaccati in due


----------



## neversayconte (26 Ottobre 2020)

ahi kessie


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Attenzione a sto cesso di Bruno che con noi fa sempre il fenomeno


----------



## Swaitak (26 Ottobre 2020)

Franco ti prego


----------



## R41D3N (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ma che aspetta Pioli?? Chala non ne ha più!!! Almeno cambi lui


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Rigore... pazzesco


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ma che diamine fischia sto asino?


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Ottobre 2020)

ma cosa si fuma sto ******* ?


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ma che rigore è?!??!?!?!?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Ottobre 2020)

Cambiamenti please. Siamo stanchi dai veloce


----------



## Pit96 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Cosa ha fischiato?


----------



## Zenos (26 Ottobre 2020)

Giacomelli fdp


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Rigore inesistente, via subito


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

#rigorePerLaRoma


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Ottobre 2020)

ahahahahahahah rigore! Scherziamo?!?!?!?! Su DAZN tedesco sono letteralmente INCREDULI!


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Ottobre 2020)

che cancro sto arbitro ? ma il var ? tutti muti ?


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ma il VAR dov'è?


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Non esiste non esiste NON ESISTE


----------



## kYMERA (26 Ottobre 2020)

calcio di rigore?
ma è matto?


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ma stiamo scherzando? Rigore questo?


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Gli chiavi dei gobbi...


----------



## Pit96 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Non ci credo....


----------



## ARKANA (26 Ottobre 2020)

Scandaloso


----------



## Zenos (26 Ottobre 2020)

Eccoli che tornano


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Ottobre 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Giacomelli fdp



Da ufficio inchiesta. Rigore inesistente


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Ottobre 2020)

ricore paa riomma!


----------



## neversayconte (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ma che rigore è? Vergognatevi chiudiamo tutto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Che SCHIFO


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ma che rigore è? Ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## kYMERA (26 Ottobre 2020)

Io non ho parole


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Una ladrata mai vista


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Ottobre 2020)

Non ci posso credere. Rigore COMPLETAMENTE inventato.
Completamente.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Ottobre 2020)

che scandalo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ma che mafia è?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2020)

Partita rubata.


----------



## Zenos (26 Ottobre 2020)

Giacomelli colpisce ancora


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Ottobre 2020)

Figlio di pu.ttana romanista Giacomelli!!


----------



## Swaitak (26 Ottobre 2020)

fanno schifo


----------



## Milo (26 Ottobre 2020)

Che ladrata


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Ottobre 2020)

Vergogna.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Ottobre 2020)

Il sicario. Infame.


----------



## sipno (26 Ottobre 2020)

Maledetto arbitro! Maledetto maledetto maledettoooo


----------



## mark (26 Ottobre 2020)

.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Questo è uno scandalo... non è possibile una cosa così. Da alzare la voce


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ricordiamoci quello che hanno combinato l'anno scorso per far arrivare quinta la Rometta


----------



## Zenos (26 Ottobre 2020)

Non è possibile farsi trattare cosi


----------



## Swaitak (26 Ottobre 2020)

ma veramente perche non va al var sto *****


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ma è rigore?!?!?!?!? SCONVOLTO...Benna ha ricevuto un pestone


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Ottobre 2020)

Giacomelli sto bast..


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Ottobre 2020)

Un furto, un furto scandaloso.

Maldini deve farsi sentire.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ridicolo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Vergogna


----------



## R41D3N (26 Ottobre 2020)

Il var a che serve scusate?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Ottobre 2020)

Qua bisogna vincere, basta, cacciate le palle e mettetegliele in testa


----------



## Lambro (26 Ottobre 2020)

Rigore allucinante, Var che non si capisce cosa serva a fare allora se non puo' o non sa intervenire in casi come questo.

Allucinante veramente una roba del genere.


----------



## sipno (26 Ottobre 2020)

Che fa Pioliiiiiii

Che diavolo faaaaaaa?


Idiota!


----------



## davoreb (26 Ottobre 2020)

Questo non è possibile..... Non riesco a capire.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

era destino che non la dovessimo vincere


----------



## iceman. (26 Ottobre 2020)

Auguro la B alla Roma, da anni avanti a rigoretti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Ottobre 2020)

Non ce la faccio, ragazzi. Come puo esserci un rigore del genere nel epoca VAR? Non é possibile una cosa del genere. É una vergogna.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Ottobre 2020)

fA SEMPRE PIU SCHIFO STO CAMPIONATO DI M..ERDA


----------



## Manue (26 Ottobre 2020)

Incredibile...
E peggio il var che conferma!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Pazzesco!
Dai ritiriamo la squadra!


----------



## Swaitak (26 Ottobre 2020)

Krunic e casti casti per quale motivo


----------



## kYMERA (26 Ottobre 2020)

Questi non ne beccano una oggi.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ho il vomito, da ufficio inchieste


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Ottobre 2020)

Una roba mai vista. Nemmeno ai Ladri danno rigori del genere.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Ottobre 2020)

Questo è un furto clamoroso


----------



## Hellscream (26 Ottobre 2020)

Malafede PALESE. Questo non può MAI essere rigore


----------



## hiei87 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Io una squadra favorita come la Riomma degli ultimi mesi non l'ho mai vista. Neanche la juventus di moggi. Non ci sono parole.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Ottobre 2020)

A Sky che dicono quelle melme?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2020)

E' in queste occasioni che i dirigenti/proprietà dovrebbero farsi sentire e spaccare tutto.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Qui devono gridare nell'intervista. Maldini deve farsi sentire. Non è accettabile questa cosa


----------



## Walker (26 Ottobre 2020)

Sto bestemmiando ininterrottamente


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

St'arbitro è completamente pazzo


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ma cosa? Era RIGORE


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ma che rigore è??? VERGOGNA


----------



## Zenos (26 Ottobre 2020)

Rigoreeee


----------



## mark (26 Ottobre 2020)

Sono furioso, se Maldini non si fa sentire meritiamo ste porcate


----------



## smallball (26 Ottobre 2020)

Rigore decisamente molto ma molto ma molto generoso


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Cioè non esiste, qui è rigore solare


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ma stiamo scherzando o cosa?


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Ottobre 2020)

che faccia di melma sto arbitro, con sto sorrisetto. 

FDP


----------



## ARKANA (26 Ottobre 2020)

È palese che non vogliono farci vincere


----------



## Cataldinho (26 Ottobre 2020)

Il rigorino alla Roma non era nemmeno quotato.


----------



## Lambro (26 Ottobre 2020)

MA non ci credo ma come fa ma che roba basta santamadonna, ma era rigore netto!!!!!!!!!!
No ma qui è una roba IMMONDA stasera peggio della peggio juve


----------



## Pit96 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Io non ho più parole per questo arbitro. Ma che caaaaaa sta facendo?!?


----------



## iceman. (26 Ottobre 2020)

A noi tutti ammoniti a quei macellai neanche uno


----------



## Milo (26 Ottobre 2020)

Difficile non pensare in una partita rubata


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ci stanno derubando in modo plateale e doloso


----------



## mark (26 Ottobre 2020)

Non deve mai più arbitrare un arbitro del genere


----------



## Andris (26 Ottobre 2020)

prima rigore inventato,ora si inventa una sbracciata di Ibra e lo ammonisce forse era pure rigore per noi


----------



## kYMERA (26 Ottobre 2020)

No vabbè questo è rigore nostro. Ma è matto


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Cosa fa giacomelli cosa fa


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ma non era rigore? Mano netta...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Ottobre 2020)

Che verme.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Ottobre 2020)

Giallo a Ibra, perchè? Jack devi spendere tutto in medicine.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2020)

E' unaa candid camera questa partita?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Ottobre 2020)

Figlio di pu;ttana romanista di m..


----------



## Aron (26 Ottobre 2020)

Siamo già scomodi per la Juve.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Ottobre 2020)

L'arbitro era a pochi metri, è assolutamente in malafede.
A velocità normale abbiamo visto tutti che non c'era alcun fallo


----------



## Zenos (26 Ottobre 2020)

Giacomelli non è la prima volta che ci inc alla grande


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Ottobre 2020)

No vabbe ragazzi tra arbitro e VAR siamo di fronte ad un plotone di esecuzione.
Malafede palese.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Ottobre 2020)

se potesse darebbe n'altro rigore alla rometta


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Ottobre 2020)

Giallo ad Ibra dopo che loro hanno saltato in maniera irregolare pwer tutta la partita
Schifoso!


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ma nemmeno protesta o si rotola Pedro, già stava in piedi e questo fischia rigore

Peggio ancora il var


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Non esiste un arbitraggio del genere che vergogna


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

*Rigoreeeee!*


----------



## Andris (26 Ottobre 2020)

cartellino rosso per chi scusate ?
Pioli ?


----------



## Zenos (26 Ottobre 2020)

Che scandalo sto Giacomelli


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Ottobre 2020)

espulso chi ?


----------



## Solo (26 Ottobre 2020)

Rigoreeeeeeeeee


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Rigore per noi non ci credo, ora lo toglie al var vedete


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Ottobre 2020)

Forse la peggior prestazione arbitrale dopo quella di Fabbi in Milan Juve.


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ahahahahahah era molto più quello su Ibra 

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Hellscream (26 Ottobre 2020)

Se non la vinciamo, i nostri devono parlare apertamente di partita RUBATA, perchè questo è finora.


----------



## Lambro (26 Ottobre 2020)

E questo ce lo toglieranno vediamo ,ma che rigore è


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ma sta ubriaco Giacomello?


----------



## Solo (26 Ottobre 2020)

Rosso a pioli? Ma è impazzito?


----------



## Aron (26 Ottobre 2020)

Quest'arbitro ce la farà perdere.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lo toglie vedete, è un rigore di compensazione


----------



## Zenos (26 Ottobre 2020)

Gooooool


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Ottobre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Rigore per noi non ci credo, ora lo toglie al var vedete



Scontanto che questa volta va a rivederlo e poi ce lo toglie


----------



## Solo (26 Ottobre 2020)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## kYMERA (26 Ottobre 2020)

questo ce lo ha regalato.


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

*Ibraaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh

3-2*


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

3-2 di compensazione


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Ottobre 2020)

si cazoooooooooooooooooo si, alla faccia di sti cani maledetti.


----------



## Andris (26 Ottobre 2020)

bisogna vincere,nonostante i torti
sarebbe ancora più importante come messaggio


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Non ho parole


----------



## Lambro (26 Ottobre 2020)

MA come godo santocielo un rigore ridicolissimo ma è giusto così!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ARKANA (26 Ottobre 2020)

E ora pullman davanti alla difesa


----------



## Solo (26 Ottobre 2020)

E adesso vediamo di non fare boiate per dieci minuti.


----------



## sipno (26 Ottobre 2020)

Siiiii gooooollll

Comunque arbitro che deve dimettersi.

Ha sbagliato tutto


----------



## Pit96 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Daiiiiiiiii grande Ibra!


----------



## Milo (26 Ottobre 2020)

Tra arbitro e tatarusanu dovevamo stare 3-0


----------



## Beppe85 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Senza parole davvero ma almeno ha pareggiato le cappelle.


----------



## Andris (26 Ottobre 2020)

assolutamente falso il commento del telecronista.
questo è un rigore generoso ma il fallo c'è perchè va addosso,nel primo caso è il contrario cioè subisce il nostro

non calcia l'aria e basta come dice.
con la gamba colpisce il bacino del turco


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

È meno rigore di quello di prima ma più rigore di quello dato alla Rometta


----------



## Walker (26 Ottobre 2020)

Rigore di compensazione, troppo clamoroso il furto precedente


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Ottobre 2020)

Dai Milan DAIIIIII!!!!!!!


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Ottobre 2020)

Manco questo era rigore, ma sempre più del loro malledetto giacomello


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

L'unico rigore che c'era in tutta questa follia era quello sulle mani di Ibra


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> È meno rigore di quello di prima ma più rigore di quello dato alla Rometta



Non c'è assolutamente niente. Bennacer è il primo sulla palla


----------



## Swaitak (26 Ottobre 2020)

ti amo Ibra, ma Maldini o Pioli devono protestare anche se la sfanghiamo


----------



## Solo (26 Ottobre 2020)

'Sto Giacomelli deve andare ad arbitrare in serie C.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Ottobre 2020)

Hanno espulso Pioli?


----------



## neversayconte (26 Ottobre 2020)

Vabbè ma GIacomelli non ci sta capendo più niente. peccato molto bella.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Peró il telecronista ha ragione. Giacomelli pessimo, ma il vero grande colpevole é l’addetto al VAR che evidentemente vuole sabotare la carriera di Giacomelli.


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Ottobre 2020)

Mi tolgono il gusto della (speriamo) vittoria con questa direzione di gara da imbecilli.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Ottobre 2020)

serve altra gente fresca, subito.


----------



## Solo (26 Ottobre 2020)

Fermate 'sto pazzoide di arbitro.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Ottobre 2020)

6 cartellini in 10 minuti


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Ottobre 2020)

Theo poverino è stanco. Le gioca tutte


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Peró il telecronista ha ragione. Giacomelli pessimo, ma il vero grande colpevole é l’addetto al VAR che evidentemente vuole sabotare la carriera di Giacomelli.



Il var non c'entra nulla se l'arbitro dice di aver visto chiaramente l'azione


----------



## Andris (26 Ottobre 2020)

chi sta in cabina var ?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Ottobre 2020)

Era una partita tranquilissima e Giacomelli ha letteralmente preso in mano la partita e rovinato tutto con un rigore assolutamente inspiegabile e assurdo.

Solito arbitro che soffre di protagonismo. Vorrei capire perche non ha riguardato il rigore ridicolo per la Roma. Poteva evitare tutto questo casino.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ancora su corner....


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Ottobre 2020)

2 gol su angolo, porca maiala.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ma no ancora su angolo...


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Incredibile

3-3


----------



## Solo (26 Ottobre 2020)

Niente, partita stregata. Porca di quella vacca.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ibra.......l


----------



## Andris (26 Ottobre 2020)

liscio di Ibra miseriaccia


----------



## Pit96 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ho voglia di buttare il televisore


----------



## sipno (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ma sono scemiiiiii

Ibra oggi il peggiore


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Ottobre 2020)

Chiudo.


----------



## kYMERA (26 Ottobre 2020)

che partita del *****


----------



## Hellscream (26 Ottobre 2020)

Destino che non si deve vincere, pazienza..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Ottobre 2020)

Praticamente autogol di ibra. Assurdo. Tutto cio e veramente assurdo.

Maledetto arbitro del c****. Partita in pieno controllo fino al rigore


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Ottobre 2020)

Pu**anata di Ibra, peccato.


----------



## kYMERA (26 Ottobre 2020)

Niente questa non la dobbiamo vincere.


----------



## Solo (26 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque rivedendo le immagini su internet entrambi i rigori sono completamente inventati. 'Sto cialtrone deve andare in serie C.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2020)

Partita maledetta, meglio finirla in fretta...


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Buttatissima ma rovinata comunque dall'arbitro


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Questa è stregata


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Che faccia da schiaffi sto FonseGa


----------



## Milo (26 Ottobre 2020)

Pazzesco, meritiamo ampliamento la vittoria ma abbiamo regalato più volte il pareggio


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Ottobre 2020)

che rabbia buttare una partita così.


----------



## mabadi (26 Ottobre 2020)

quando torna Donnarumma?


----------



## Zenos (26 Ottobre 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Comunque rivedendo le immagini su internet entrambi i rigori sono completamente inventati. 'Sto cialtrone deve andare in serie C.



Vanno in C solo se arbitrano onestamente contro i mafiosi.


----------



## iceman. (26 Ottobre 2020)

Che schifo di partita ragazzi.
Sta Roma fa schifissimo.


----------



## mark (26 Ottobre 2020)

2 goal su calcio d'angolo non sono ammissibili


----------



## kYMERA (26 Ottobre 2020)

Fino alla fine questa la perdiamo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Ottobre 2020)

tutti i passi avanti fatti in difesa buttati così contro sta squadraccia


----------



## Andris (26 Ottobre 2020)

che parata ha fatto questo mirante ?


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Miracolo di mirante incredibile


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Sto cesso di Mirante

Ma come è possibile??


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Ottobre 2020)

che coioni anche sto mirante.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Mirjiascin ha rotto i maroni


----------



## kYMERA (26 Ottobre 2020)

contro di noi poi i portieri sempre fenomeni.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Yashin


----------



## Andris (26 Ottobre 2020)

questo era rigore ma purtroppo fuorigioco,pazzesco


----------



## Pit96 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Su calcio d'angolo non segniamo mai, mai


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' in queste occasioni che i dirigenti/proprietà dovrebbero farsi sentire e spaccare tutto.



aspetta e spera che parli maldini.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2020)

Mirante in versione Ed Warner, ma andate a fare in...


----------



## iceman. (26 Ottobre 2020)

La perdiamo tanto, segnano al 95 da centrocampo


----------



## kYMERA (26 Ottobre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> La perdiamo tanto, segnano al 95 da centrocampo


si è scritto... lo penso anche io.


----------



## iceman. (26 Ottobre 2020)

Sicuro come la morte che la Rometta farà schifo contro il Napoli, l'Inter e l'atalanta


----------



## Solo (26 Ottobre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sicuro come la morte che la Rometta farà schifo contro il Napoli, l'Inter e l'atalanta


Squadra di cani infami.


----------



## Andris (26 Ottobre 2020)

tre volte in vantaggio,non so quante volte capiti di farsi rimontare tre volte


----------



## iceman. (26 Ottobre 2020)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> si è scritto... lo penso anche io.



Che poi, ci sta pareggiare anche oggi ma non così


----------



## Lambro (26 Ottobre 2020)

Se giocavo il 3 a 3 che avevo previsto vincevo qualche centello ziopera.
Mirante oggi voto DODICI.


----------



## iceman. (26 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> tre volte in vantaggio,non so quante volte capiti di farsi rimontare tre volte



Noi siamo dei maestri in questo...


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Oggi non era proprio serata. Si è capito dalla positività di Gigio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Ottobre 2020)

Da una parte Mirante fa il fenomeno, dal altra Taturasuna causa un gol e anche sul 'fallo di rigore' poteva fare molto meglio. Da 2 in pagella. Come Giacomelli.


----------



## kYMERA (26 Ottobre 2020)

che ***** ha parato sto juventino di ***** di mirante.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> tre volte in vantaggio,non so quante volte capiti di farsi rimontare tre volte



Il 2-2 su rigore ridicolo ha falsato la partita. Eravamo in controllo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Ottobre 2020)

li odio sta squadra di inutili melme


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Il risultato giusto oggi era 2-0 per noi,.
Ma papera di Tata+Romagna, invenzioni dell’arbitro e liscio di Ibra hanno fatto 3-3....

Che nervi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ma noooooooo!


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Ottobre 2020)

no vabbè.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

My God... Romagnoli...


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Pazzesco, incredibile.


----------



## Andris (26 Ottobre 2020)

nooooo come ha fatto romagnoli a sbagliare


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Non è davvero possibile


----------



## Hellscream (26 Ottobre 2020)

Inutile ogni giudizio, partita GRAVEMENTE falsata dall'arbitro.


----------



## Solo (26 Ottobre 2020)

Rescissione per Romagnoli, basta dai.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Si possono abolire i calci d'angolo in questo gioco?


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Se vabbè


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Ottobre 2020)

Cosa sbaglia Romagnoli. Incredibile


----------



## iceman. (26 Ottobre 2020)

Noi no, loro due gol di melma.


----------



## sipno (26 Ottobre 2020)

Pioli comunque riesce sempre ma proprio sempre a fare cambi idioti.

Sto krunic cedetelo porca evaaaaaa


----------



## kYMERA (26 Ottobre 2020)

romagnoli all'ultimo secondo è il riassunto di questa gara.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Ottobre 2020)

che culo che ha sta Riomma


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Ottobre 2020)

Non serve a niente sto capitone


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Partita clamorosamente falsata dall'arbitro sul 2-1.

Avremo chiaramente meritato la vittoria. Andiamo avanti


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Ottobre 2020)

Partita stregata, un pizzico di fortuna in più e la portavamo a casa peccato. Arbitraggio da ufficio indagini.


----------



## kYMERA (26 Ottobre 2020)

questi due punti li pagheremo a fine anno.


----------



## mark (26 Ottobre 2020)

Partita maledetta, arbitro imbarazzante.. Almeno non abbiamo perso


----------



## Solo (26 Ottobre 2020)

Prima dei tamponi --> Un pareggio mi andrebbe bene
Dopo il tampone di Gigio --> Firmerei col sangue per il pareggio 
Dopo aver visto la partita --> Solo bestemmie.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Ottobre 2020)

Tatarusanu,Giacomelli,Mirante : ****acce


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Oggi proprio qualcosa dall'alto ci ha impedito di vincere. Abbiamo preso due gol da beoti (il rigore subito vergognoso). Complimenti a Tatarusanu, che ha fatto rimpiangere Donnarumma.


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Ottobre 2020)

Deluso non tanto dal risultato ma da come si è messa la partita per la confusione creata dal quell'inetto di arbitro.


----------



## markjordan (26 Ottobre 2020)

krunic
poraccia eva

la roma gli aiutini sempre , oggi aiutoni , fra gialli e rigori


----------



## neversayconte (26 Ottobre 2020)

ANdiamo avanti, è oro per come girava la partita.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ragazzi, mi sono perso la partita dopo il 2-1 perché mi è saltato tutta la connessione in casa, è tornata solo adesso. Dove possono vedere la replica? Quando?


----------



## sipno (26 Ottobre 2020)

E niente... la maledizione delle 5 di fila


----------



## davoreb (26 Ottobre 2020)

Con donnarumma la si vinceva. Meritavamo la vittoria però è un pareggio che ci può stare, alla fine nel derby ci è andata bene oggi male.


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Ottobre 2020)

Che amarezza sta partita, ragazzi sono davvero avvilito


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Ottobre 2020)

1 gol di Peperusanu, 1 rigore inventato e 1 angolo. Meritavamo ampiamente. ma va bene cos' dai. Non si può vincere sempre


----------



## Zenos (26 Ottobre 2020)

Partita falsata dal solito giaco****a


----------



## Wetter (26 Ottobre 2020)

2 punti buttati, Roma squadra ridicola, si è salvata con 2 gol regalati ed 1 rigore.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Oggi proprio qualcosa dall'alto ci ha impedito di vincere. Abbiamo preso tre gol da beoti. Complimenti a Tatarusanu, che ha fatto rimpiangere Donnarumma.



Anche Reina ogni volta che giocava lo faceva rimpiangere. In genere i portieri titolari inamovibili della Nazionale italiana sono tali per una ragione.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Ottobre 2020)

Giacomelli peggiore in campo. Ha rovinato la partita. Dirige in pienostile Byron Moreno. Una cosa assurda. Spero che Maldini si faccia sentira. Alla fine ha regalato un rigore anche a noi, ma rimane inamissibile che un arbitro prenda il palcoscenico per se e si inventa rigori a caso senza consultare il VAR.

Tatarusanu. Disastro. Primo gol al 80% colpa sua e anche l'azione del rigore Romanista é viziata da un altro errore clamoroso.
Male anche Romagnoli. Sbaglia su Dzeko e sbaglia un gol troppo importante per sbagliarlo.


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Ottobre 2020)

Tatarusanu 4,5 imbarazzante, ricordiamo che ha un triennale
Calabria 7
Kjaer 6,5
Romagnoli 4,5 mi raccomando fatemi ancora reputazioni negative e scrivete che non capisco nulla di calcio, 0 in difesa e 0 in attacco
Theo 5
Bennacer 6,5
Kessiè 6,5
Leao 7
Calhanoglu 5,5
Saelemaekers 6,5
Ibrahimovic 7,5

Castillejo 5,5
Krunic 5,5


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2020)

Sfiga iniziata oggi con il Covid, continuata fino all'ultim osecondo di partita.
E poi arbitro da augurargli cagarella eterna.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Non sanno manco i romanisti come hanno fatto a pareggiare.
Papera del portiere, rigore inesistente e svirgolata di Ibra per Kumbulla, nel mezzo Mirante versione Yashin, un palo e gol clamorosi sbagliati.


----------



## Milanoide (26 Ottobre 2020)

Peccato. Sembrava alla portata.
La cosa più preoccupante è la sostanziale involuzione di Theo Hernandez.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Ottobre 2020)

Bastava guardare le partite che ha giocato col Lione per sapere che Tatarasanu non andava bene. Io l'ho visto ed era orrendo


----------



## Lambro (26 Ottobre 2020)

Anche il gol sbagliato da mezzo metro al 95esimo alè, stasera non si vinceva neanche giocando 280minuti.

Roma squadra ostica, si è spesso distesa bene ma poi non ha creato praticamente quasi nulla se non una grande occasione con Dzeko, 2 gol su corner e uno sul rigore fin'ora piu' ridicolo dato quest'anno (prima che venisse superato da quello concesso 10 minuti dopo).

Ma noi abbiamo tirato tanto, abbiamo creato, non abbiamo giocato benissimo ma ai punti meritavamo di vincere, la partita l'ha rovinata nettamente Giacomelli.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Niente, questa Rometta non riusciamo mai a togliercela dalle scatole. Sono anni che siamo impantanati a lottare con queste squadrette e non c'è verso di uscirne.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ragazzi, di cosa dobbiamo parlare questo si è letteralmente inventato due rigori...


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, mi sono perso la partita dopo il 2-1 perché mi è saltato tutta la connessione in casa, è tornata solo adesso. Dove possono vedere la replica? Quando?



In genere su Sky la danno per le 23... Ma se non ti vuoi fare il sangue marcio te lo sconsiglio


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Ottobre 2020)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> ANdiamo avanti, è oro per come girava la partita.



nel senso che girava di sfortuna? meritavamo ampiamente di vincere, loro solo episodi


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, mi sono perso la partita dopo il 2-1 perché mi è saltato tutta la connessione in casa, è tornata solo adesso. Dove possono vedere la replica? Quando?



Domani Sky la replica sicuramente. Non so dirti l'orario, ma già dal primo mattino lo vedi nel palinsesto.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Sto Krunic è più inutile di Poli, che tassa


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Mamma mia l'abbiamo regalato questa partita, speriamo ci serva da lezione.


----------



## Kayl (26 Ottobre 2020)

Un assist INUTILE (erano in tre dei nostri incluso Ibra, se stava fermo la prendeva in faccia Calhanoglu) di Ibra, una papera del portiere e un rigore inesistente e pareggiamo con quegli schifosi. Aggiungiamo il rigore sacrosanto negato sul 2-2 e no, non è una compensazione quella del 3-2 perché se compensi ce ne dai due di rigori.


----------



## bmb (26 Ottobre 2020)

Roma fortunatissima questa sera. L'ultima occasione è il simbolo della partita. Pazienza, il pareggio ci può stare. Dispiace perché abbiamo regalato 2 gol.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Ottobre 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Partita falsata dal solito giaco****a



tra giacomelli e quell'altro cane che hai come avatar, non so chi odio di più. 

maledetti. 

che rabbia perdere punti così.


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Ottobre 2020)

La succursale dei gobbi non tradisce mai.
Contro di noi sempre arbitraggi a favore. Maldini e Pioli alzino la voce perché é imbarazzante sta roba qua. 

Comunque da rivedere la difesa sui piazzati.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> In genere su Sky la danno per le 23... Ma se non ti vuoi fare il sangue marcio te lo sconsiglio



No no, la guarderò. Voglio vedere questo pezzo di melma di Jack O’ Melly.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Sono talmente incavolato che faccio fatica a commentare.

Provo a vedere il lato positivo.

Pochi mesi fa saremmo stati contenti di un 3-3 con la Roma, il fatto di essere cosí incavolati dopo una partita che fondamentalmente abbiamo meritato tantissimo di vincere,muove abbiamo creato tantissimo e gli avverasi hanno fatto 3 gol su 2 lisci difensivi è un regalo dell’arbitro.....

Vuole dire che siamo cresciuti tanto ed in modo consistente.

Siamo forti e la striscia di risultati utili continua.


----------



## Freddy Manson (26 Ottobre 2020)

giacomelli - che lo sanno pure i sassi essere riommanista - ha falsato la partita con il rigore loro. insieme alla cricca del var


----------



## mark (26 Ottobre 2020)

Mi vergogno di essere italiano davanti a queste porcherie


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Ottobre 2020)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Peccato. Sembrava alla portata.
> La cosa più preoccupante è la sostanziale involuzione di Theo Hernandez.



E stanchissimo, non c'è un vice Theo. Non puo giocare tutte le partite ogni 3 giorni. Spero che non giocherà in Europa League.


----------



## Igor91 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Sono contento lo stesso.

Hanno pareggiato per fortuna, deve servirci da lezione per capire che non può andarti sempre bene..


----------



## Freddy Manson (26 Ottobre 2020)

la riomma continua nell'arte di rubare che un altro po' manco la juve.. m€rde


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Tra Giacomelli e Tatarusanu è già stata una fortuna pareggiare


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Per la sfiga avuta oggi prima e durante la partita è già buono non avere perso! Primo tempo giocato sottotono rispetto al solito, secondo tempo invece strameritavamo noi! 
Palo, miracoli di mirante, fesserie dell'inetto col fischietto, tiri fuori ad 1 metro dalla porta


----------



## Andris (26 Ottobre 2020)

Maldini si lamenterà o farà fare la parte del duro a Pioli come sempre ?


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Ottobre 2020)

Si poteva vincere se il sicario in giallo non avesse avuto la brillante idea di fare il protagonista.
L'assenza di Donnarumma si è fatta sentire.
Romagnoli non può sbagliare quel colpo di testa.
Tutto sommato, abbiamo più punti di quelli che credevamo avremmo avuto ma meno di quelli che avremmo potuto avere.
In ottica Champions va bene così.
Ora macinare punti con le prossime due.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque pareggio ottimo. Con un portiere NORMODOTATO (non necessariamente un campione come Gigio) l’avremmo vinta 95 volte su 100. Ora rimangono solo 4 big match nel girone d’andata e 10 partite facili.


----------



## Boomer (26 Ottobre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Tra Giacomelli e Tatarusanu è già stata una fortuna pareggiare



Concordo. Partita inutile da commentare, falsata da un arbitraggio ridicolo e un portiere che con la Serie A non c'entra niente.


----------



## King of the North (26 Ottobre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Un assist INUTILE (erano in tre dei nostri incluso Ibra, se stava fermo la prendeva in faccia Calhanoglu) di Ibra, una papera del portiere e un rigore inesistente e pareggiamo con quegli schifosi. Aggiungiamo il rigore sacrosanto negato sul 2-2 e no, non è una compensazione quella del 3-2 perché se compensi ce ne dai due di rigori.



Non ha molto senso commentare questa partita quando è stato l’arbitro a decidere che non dovevano vincerla.


----------



## Igniorante (26 Ottobre 2020)

Bestemmie a non finire grazie al magico binomio Romagna/Rumeno in porta, andate a zappare i campi, impediti.
Poi vabeh, Ibra è Ibra, Theo e Kessie tanta roba, c'è la sensazione che dovesse finire in pareggio, con quella sega di Mirante che para ad occhi chiusi, non c'è altra spiegazione.


----------



## markjordan (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Non sanno manco i romanisti come hanno fatto a pareggiare.
> Papera del portiere, rigore inesistente e svirgolata di Ibra per Kumbulla, nel mezzo Mirante versione Yashin, un palo e gol clamorosi sbagliati.


manca il rigore su ibra che invece viene ammonito e gialli non dati alla roma , niente di nuovo x loro , sono 3 anni di fila che ci truffano
ma il var esiste ?


----------



## jumpy65 (26 Ottobre 2020)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Tatarusanu 4,5 imbarazzante, ricordiamo che ha un triennale
> Calabria 7
> Kjaer 6,5
> Romagnoli 4,5 mi raccomando fatemi ancora reputazioni negative e scrivete che non capisco nulla di calcio, 0 in difesa e 0 in attacco
> ...


Scusa ma 5.5 a Calha significa che non ci hai capito niente.. ibra 7.5 proprio no sul resto a parte il voto provocatorio di Romagnoli sono abbastanza d'accordo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Ottobre 2020)

oggi con Gigio si vinceva al 95%. Primo gol e rigore causati dal Conte Dracula


----------



## Igniorante (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ah e ovviamente i peggiori auguri all'arbitro.
Six feet under, please.


----------



## Wetter (26 Ottobre 2020)

Non capisco a cosa serva Krunic in delle partite del genere, non sà fare male in attacco, perchè non ha provato con Brahim Diaz?


----------



## Lambro (26 Ottobre 2020)

Romagnoli cmq mi piace sempre di meno, quel colpo di testa alla fine è stato fatto con poca cattiveria, con poca determinazione.


----------



## Devil man (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ragazzi sul col morale! Testa alta siamo ancora imbattuti avendo giocato col secondo portiere ! Contro la Roma


----------



## Pit96 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Abbiamo fatto tutto noi (+ Giacomelli). 
Bei gol su azione, erroracci su calci d'angolo. 
Noi invece sui corner non facciamo gol nemmeno con le mani. Incredibile, abbiamo avuto... quante? 3/4 occasioni nitidissime su calcio d'angolo e tra pali, parate, tiri fuori, non è entrata


----------



## sipno (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ragazzi avete seri problemi se date colpe a Romagnoli..

Fatevi vedere da uno bravo e serio.

Non siete tifosi.


----------



## bmb (26 Ottobre 2020)

Si era capito da stamattina che questa partita non era per noi. Poi ci si mettono anche portieri dilettanti, sfortuna ed arbitro a completare il quadretto.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Ottobre 2020)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Non ha molto senso commentare questa partita quando è stato l’arbitro a decidere che non dovevano vincerla.



This. Partita falsata, il rigore del 2-2 non esiste in nessuna galassia (nemmeno il nostro ovviamente, ma il peccato originale è stato quella porcata)


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Ottobre 2020)

Sti bast.tardi della FIGC ci hanno mandato l'arbitro che nella sua camera di letto i poster giganti di Totti.


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Questa partita è dedicata a quelli che pensano che Donnarumma non sia indispensabile.

Partita rovinata dall'arbitro ma non me la sento di dire che il pareggio non sia giusto.


----------



## Andris (26 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Comunque pareggio ottimo. Con un portiere NORMODOTATO (non necessariamente un campione come Gigio) l’avremmo vinta 95 volte su 100. Ora rimangono solo 4 big match nel girone d’andata e 10 partite facili.



non è un buon pareggio con molti goal,come scontri diretti devi vincere a Roma per stare davanti in caso di pari punti


----------



## Prealpi (26 Ottobre 2020)

Partita dominata, arbitro semplicemente indecente, non si capisce nemmeno perché non abbiamo vinto


----------



## Mika (26 Ottobre 2020)

Oggi è stata la classica partita maledetta in una settimana maledetta che un tempo avremmo perso tanto a zero. Invece nonostante un portiere in giornata no è dire poco, il tentativo di indirizzamento della partita pro-Roma e la sfiga abbiamo portato un punto importante.

Ora dentro Antonio Donnarumma per favore.


----------



## sipno (26 Ottobre 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Non capisco a cosa serva Krunic in delle partite del genere, non sà fare male in attacco, perchè non ha provato con Brahim Diaz?



Pioli è davvero un cancro per questa squadra.

Invece di provare a vincerla ci ha reso ancora più deboli.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ragazzi sul col morale! Testa alta siamo ancora imbattuti avendo giocato col secondo portiere ! Contro la Roma



Non aver vinto contro questa Roma è più un demerito.
Mi sarei accontentato del pareggio nel prepartita ma vedendo lo svolgimento della gara per me sono 2 punti buttati nel cesso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Se DiStefano non la smette di chiedere anche quando intervista i fili d’erba come si sentono ad essere calpestati da Ibra, vado a prenderlo e gli do fuoco.


----------



## David Drills (26 Ottobre 2020)

Secondo me oggi malissimo il centrocampo, probabilmente per stanchezza. Pochissimo filtro, la Roma arrivava troppo spesso al limite dell'area. Male anche Theo, bene la catena di destra. Portiere imbarazzante, spero che sia un caso perchè dovà giocarne parecchie purtroppo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, mi sono perso la partita dopo il 2-1 perché mi è saltato tutta la connessione in casa, è tornata solo adesso. Dove possono vedere la replica? Quando?



Alla 1.55 su Sky


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è un buon pareggio con molti goal,come scontri diretti devi vincere a Roma per stare davanti in caso di pari punti



La Roma non farà mai pari punti con noi, ma li hai visti? Non l’avrebbero mai pareggiata avessimo avuto un portiere anche da bassa Serie A in porta.

Sarebbe stato un problema con Napoli o Atalanta un 3-3 in casa.


----------



## MissRossonera (26 Ottobre 2020)

Non so se sono rimasta più orripilata dall'arbitro o dal Tatarusanu, non ho parole...


----------



## smallball (26 Ottobre 2020)

Peccato, partita stregata


----------



## David Drills (26 Ottobre 2020)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Questa partita è dedicata a quelli che pensano che Donnarumma non sia indispensabile.
> 
> Partita rovinata dall'arbitro ma non me la sento di dire che il pareggio non sia giusto.



A me Donnarumma piace molto, ma non è che dobbiamo per forza scegliere tra lui e sto cesso rumeno


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Alla 1.55 su Sky



Grazie, domattina mi devo alzare ma fa lo stesso, voglio vedere cosa è successo dopo il 2-1.


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Ottobre 2020)

1. Spero che la nostra dirgenza si faccia sentire, ma ovviamente non accadrà nulla.
2.Pioli ha ritto le palle di mettere Krunic sulla trequarti. Ma cosa cavolo hai in testa? Dovevamo proteggere il 2-2 rubato da loro?


----------



## Andris (26 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La Roma non farà mai pari punti con noi, ma li hai visti? Non l’avrebbero mai pareggiata avessimo avuto un portiere anche da bassa Serie A in porta.



al ritorno c'è il mercato e ora hanno il proprietario che spende


----------



## bmb (26 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Grazie, domattina mi devo alzare ma fa lo stesso, voglio vedere cosa è successo dopo il 2-1.



Meglio di no.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Coi portieri invertiti probablimente avremmo vinto 4-1 oggi.


----------



## Casnop (26 Ottobre 2020)

Bella partita, che avremmo meritato di vincere, non fosse per due errori difensivi di posizione dei nostri giocatori in area di rigore, e due-tre occasioni non convertite per pura casualità. La squadra sviluppa gioco con continuità e varietà di soluzioni. Oggi si è notata anche una certa determinazione agonistica nel raddrizzare il risultato, che fa ben sperare per il futuro. Esperienze che saranno utili per questi giovani atleti. Intanto, allunghiamo in classifica...


----------



## Vedosolorossonero! (26 Ottobre 2020)

Buonasera, riflettevo sul fatto che, alla fine di questo scempio, mi sono imbestialito come ai bei tempi andati. Quando sapevi di essere più forte e lo dimostravi sul campo. Buon segno, anche se brucia, e come brucia!


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Maldini si lamenterà o farà fare la parte del duro a Pioli come sempre ?



dovrebbe vergognarsi, non ci difende mai.. vigliacco


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Impossibile commentare una partita vergognosamente falsata da un arbitro di provata fede giallorossa. Abbiamo assistito ad uno scempio.. il fatto è che tanti godono di questo pareggio e quindi passerà in sordina la porcata che abbiamo subito. Vergogna.
Complimenti ai ragazzi perchè con un arbitro normale avremmo vinto senza grossi problemi.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ragazzi avete seri problemi se date colpe a Romagnoli..
> 
> Fatevi vedere da uno bravo e serio.
> 
> Non siete tifosi.





sipno ha scritto:


> Pioli è davvero un cancro per questa squadra.
> 
> Invece di provare a vincerla ci ha reso ancora più deboli.




Ahhh la coerenza questa sconosciuta....


----------



## Milo (26 Ottobre 2020)

Non l’abbiamo vinta noi, abbiamo fatto tutto noi nel bene e nel male ed è un grandissimo peccato perché la vittoria era lampante e serviva tantissimo per una fuga dopo 5 partite con 2 big match.

Maledetti tatarusanu e arbitro


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Partita buttata. Non pensavo che il rumeno avesse una condizione fisica simile. Mi sa di ex portiere.


----------



## Andris (26 Ottobre 2020)

il goal fatto da Dzeko è stato pure più difficile da quello sbagliato da Romagnoli,perchè il bosniaco non sapeva del liscio del portiere fino all'ultimo invece il nostro difensore ha avuto tutto il tempo per mirare la porta


----------



## markjordan (26 Ottobre 2020)

e i gialli a ibra e leao
col covid i gialli pesano
krunic ***** giuda ma metti chiunque altro


----------



## mil77 (26 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Pioli è davvero un cancro per questa squadra.
> 
> Invece di provare a vincerla ci ha reso ancora più deboli.



Non voglio offenderti....ma tu offendi la comune decenza....veramente ridicolo


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Tatarusanu in porta ci è costato 2 punti. Maledetto covid


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Meglio di no.



Ahahahahahaha capisco, ma voglio rendermi conto. Tra l’altro da quanto ho capito anche il rigore del 3-2 non c’era, secondo me Jack O’ Melly si è ricordato delle foto social che lo sgamavano come tifoso riommanista e avrà pensato di averla fatta troppo grossa (visto che da quanto ho letto il rigore del 2-2 è roba scandalosa davvero) e avrà pensato di rimediare per lavare via i sospetti/certezze di malafede.


----------



## Milo (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Coi portieri invertiti probablimente avremmo vinto 4-1 oggi.



Indubbiamente


----------



## Vedosolorossonero! (26 Ottobre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Partita buttata. Non pensavo che il rumeno avesse una condizione fisica simile. Mi sa di ex portiere.



Ho notato dei deficit tecnici da paura! Ma il fratellone di Gigio?


----------



## braungioxe (26 Ottobre 2020)

C'è quella bestia di Diaz in panchina e quello mi mette Krunic,che non si sa nemmeno se è un calciatore e in quale ruolo gioca...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ahhh la coerenza questa sconosciuta....



Secondo me quando Vasco cantava “con una mano con una mano ti sfiori tu sola dentro una stanza e tutto il mondo fuori” aveva in mente non Albachiara, ma Sipno davanti al poster del Capitone.


----------



## Lambro (26 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> il goal fatto da Dzeko è stato pure più difficile da quello sbagliato da Romagnoli,perchè il bosniaco non sapeva del liscio del portiere fino all'ultimo invece il nostro difensore ha avuto tutto il tempo per mirare la porta



Lo hai notato anche tu? soprattutto dal replay dietro la porta si vede benissimo che poteva fare decisamente meglio ma che ci va con gli occhi chiusi.
Capitano coraggioso , per me da vendere al piu' presto.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Rabbia. Rabbia. Rabbia.
Potevamo prendere il volo. Questa Roma era battibilissima. Abbiamo fatto due bellissimi gol grazie a un Leao strepitoso. 
Però ci siamo fatti anche due gol da soli. E ce ne siamo mangiati non so quanti. 
Tanti rimpianti. E rabbia. Non solo per l'arbitraggio.

Ma siamo primi e imbattuti. Questo è un mezzo stop, ma dalla prossima partita bisogna ricominciare a macinare punti senza sbagliare nulla.


----------



## iceman. (26 Ottobre 2020)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Bella partita, che avremmo meritato di vincere, non fosse per due errori difensivi di posizione dei nostri giocatori in area di rigore, e due-tre occasioni non convertite per pura casualità. La squadra sviluppa gioco con continuità e varietà di soluzioni. Oggi si è notata anche una certa determinazione agonistica nel raddrizzare il risultato, che fa ben sperare per il futuro. Esperienze che saranno utili per questi giovani atleti. Intanto, allunghiamo in classifica...



Allunghiamo insomma, Inter e Napoli sono lì e hanno una rosa nettamente più forte e completa. Speriamo di arrivare allo scontro diretto col Napoli a quota 19


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahaha capisco, ma voglio rendermi conto. Tra l’altro da quanto ho capito anche il rigore del 3-2 non c’era, secondo me Jack O’ Melly si è ricordato delle foto social che lo sgamavano come tifoso riommanista e avrà pensato di averla fatta troppo grossa (visto che da quanto ho letto il rigore del 2-2 è roba scandalosa davvero) e avrà pensato di rimediare per lavare via i sospetti/certezze di malafede.



Più che altro nel rigore del 2-2 ha invertito il fallo. Comico direi.


----------



## sipno (26 Ottobre 2020)

Le mie Pagelle

Tatarusano 4 
Calabria 6
Kjaer 6,5
Romagnoli 6
Theo 4,5 (3 partite nulle di fila, ma manca l'ala dal suo lato)
Bennacer 5 (oggi non mi è piaciuto)
Kessie 6,5
Saelemakers 6 (bravo nel gol ma perde troppe palle)
Cal 5,5
Leao 6 (2 assist ma poi il vuoto a mio avviso)
Ibra 5,5 (doppietta ma oggi davvero male)

Castillejo 5 (inguardabile)
Krunic 5 (a che serve??)

Pioli 2 (questo qui i cambi li fa con i dadi secondo me)

Consigli alla società di cedere Krunic o rescindere il contratto perchè Pioli contunuerà a persistere mettendolo treequartista.


Peggior partita stagionale in campionato... Sono stanchi?


----------



## markjordan (26 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahaha capisco, ma voglio rendermi conto. Tra l’altro da quanto ho capito anche il rigore del 3-2 non c’era, secondo me Jack O’ Melly si è ricordato delle foto social che lo sgamavano come tifoso riommanista e avrà pensato di averla fatta troppo grossa (visto che da quanto ho letto il rigore del 2-2 è roba scandalosa davvero) e avrà pensato di rimediare per lavare via i sospetti/certezze di malafede.


ti divertirai su ibra ammonito mentre era rigore netto , uno spasso


----------



## iceman. (26 Ottobre 2020)

braungioxe ha scritto:


> C'è quella bestia di Diaz in panchina e quello mi mette Krunic,che non si sa nemmeno se è un calciatore e in quale ruolo gioca...



Più che altro chalanoglu non doveva giocare, ma in linea di massima ho visto tutti spompati


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Oggi non chiuderò occhio, mi fumeranno le palle per tutta la settimana.
Due punti buttati nel cesso, ho quasi distrutto il mio monitor dopo che Romagnoli si è divoraro quel gol clamoroso da 2 passi all'ultimo secondo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Bella partita, che avremmo meritato di vincere, non fosse per due errori difensivi di posizione dei nostri giocatori in area di rigore, e due-tre occasioni non convertite per pura casualità. La squadra sviluppa gioco con continuità e varietà di soluzioni. Oggi si è notata anche una certa determinazione agonistica nel raddrizzare il risultato, che fa ben sperare per il futuro. Esperienze che saranno utili per questi giovani atleti. Intanto, allunghiamo in classifica...



Concordo con questa chiave di lettura


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahaha capisco, ma voglio rendermi conto. Tra l’altro da quanto ho capito anche il rigore del 3-2 non c’era, secondo me Jack O’ Melly si è ricordato delle foto social che lo sgamavano come tifoso riommanista e avrà pensato di averla fatta troppo grossa (visto che da quanto ho letto il rigore del 2-2 è roba scandalosa davvero) e avrà pensato di rimediare per lavare via i sospetti/certezze di malafede.



Il rigore del 2-2 era fallo su Bennacer, nettissimo e visibile facilmente anche in diretta. Sul DAZN tedesco sono rimasti increduli davanti al rigore e ancora piu increduli quanto il VAR é rimasto in silenzio.

Pedro calpesta Bennacer. Azione facilmente leggibile. Giallo per Pedro, punizione per noi. Inventarsi un rigore in diretta era assurdo, non andare a rivederlo col VAR era criminale.


----------



## bmb (26 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahaha capisco, ma voglio rendermi conto. Tra l’altro da quanto ho capito anche il rigore del 3-2 non c’era, secondo me Jack O’ Melly si è ricordato delle foto social che lo sgamavano come tifoso riommanista e avrà pensato di averla fatta troppo grossa (visto che da quanto ho letto il rigore del 2-2 è roba scandalosa davvero) e avrà pensato di rimediare per lavare via i sospetti/certezze di malafede.



Quel rigore è da ufficio indagini, ma non solo per l'arbitro, anche per la sala VAR. E poco conta il rigore del 3-2 visto che sul 2-1 eravamo in controllo ed avevamo l'opportunità di chiuderla. Ma certi giorni ci sono segnali strani, che in questo caso sono arrivati già da stamattina. Mettici anche un incapace in porta e tanta sfortuna (perchè mi vengono in mente almeno 5 episodi che potevano girare in nostro favore ed invece ci si sono rivoltati tutti contro) ed ecco che ci scappa l'inciampo. L'importante è ricominciare a rullare le prossime avversarie a testa bassa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il rigore del 2-2 era fallo su Bennacer, nettissimo e visibile facilmente anche in diretta. Sul DAZN tedesco sono rimasti increduli davanti al rigore e ancora piu increduli quanto il VAR é rimasto in silenzio.
> 
> Pedro calpesta Bennacer. Azione facilmente leggibile. Giallo per Pedro, punizione per noi. Inventarsi un rigore in diretta era assurdo, non andare a rivederlo col VAR era criminale.



Appunto, per questo penso che poi abbia voluto rimediare, deve essersi ricordato delle foto social summenzionate e avrà fatto 2+2, della serie “azzzzz qui l’ho fatta grossa sul serio”.


----------



## Casnop (26 Ottobre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Allunghiamo insomma, Inter e Napoli sono lì e hanno una rosa nettamente più forte e completa. Speriamo di arrivare allo scontro diretto col Napoli a quota 19


Hanno certamente ottime rose, ma il gioco sinora espresso non è al nostro livello, francamente. Vediamo se la loro quantità distillerà qualità sufficiente per competere. Attendiamo.


----------



## Lambro (26 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Le mie Pagelle
> 
> Tatarusano 4
> Calabria 6
> ...



Purtroppo finirà che ti leggeranno in due e ti metteranno in ignore in 100, perchè insisti a trollare così'?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Quel rigore è da ufficio indagini, ma non solo per l'arbitro, anche per la sala VAR. E poco conta il rigore del 3-2 visto che sul 2-1 eravamo in controllo ed avevamo l'opportunità di chiuderla. Ma certi giorni ci sono segnali strani, che in questo caso sono arrivati già da stamattina. Mettici anche un incapace in porta e tanta sfortuna (perchè mi vengono in mente almeno 5 episodi che potevano girare in nostro favore ed invece ci si sono rivoltati tutti contro) ed ecco che ci scappa l'inciampo. L'importante è ricominciare a rullare le prossime avversarie a testa bassa.



Si, si, assolutamente. Come ho detto rimangono 14 partite nel girone d’andata, 10 facili e 4 big match. Dovremo fare il nostro.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Ottobre 2020)

Con ogni replica che vedo mi viene sempre piu forte questo pensiero: In 24 anni che seguo il calcio non ho mai visto un rigore come quello di oggi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Grazie, domattina mi devo alzare ma fa lo stesso, voglio vedere cosa è successo dopo il 2-1.



Nota la voglia con cui ogni volta che ci pareggiavano cercavamo con veemenza di riprenderci il risultato


----------



## Lucocco 2 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Fortunatamente mi è passata la rabbia. Ho pensato alle occasioni che ha avuto l'Inter contro di noi, avrebbe tranquillamente potuto pareggiare. È andata bene la scorsa volta e male oggi. Alla fine, 4 punti tra Roma e l'Inter sono giusti. Abbiamo i punti che meritiamo sul campo


----------



## davoreb (26 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Le mie Pagelle
> 
> Tatarusano 4
> Calabria 6
> ...



mi sembri un po' severo, noi meritavamo di vincere più oggi rispetto al derby. Davanti abbiamo sprecato 3-4 contropiedi in superiorità numerica ed il migliore in campo è stato il loro portiere, il peggiore il nostro.


----------



## Lambro (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Formazione titolarissima, a parte Rebic.
> E offensiva.
> Andiamo a giocarcela pugno su pugno, io scommetterei per un 3 a 3 na roba del genere, mi sta bene anche il pari stasera.
> L'importante è dare continuità al gioco e alla capacità di creare palle gol.



Quanto cacchio avrei vinto???!!!?!?


----------



## iceman. (26 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si, si, assolutamente. Come ho detto rimangono 14 partite nel girone d’andata, 10 facili e 4 big match. Dovremo fare il nostro.



Niente scherzi, quest'anno bisogna espugnare il cesso stadium, battere l'atalanta , la Lazio e il Napoli.


----------



## danjr (26 Ottobre 2020)

Abbiamo giocato come
Meglio della Roma, che è una bella squadra. La fiducia cresce


----------



## sipno (26 Ottobre 2020)

davoreb ha scritto:


> mi sembri un po' severo, noi meritavamo di vincere più oggi rispetto al derby. Davanti abbiamo sprecato 3-4 contropiedi in superiorità numerica ed il migliore in campo è stato il loro portiere, il peggiore il nostro.



La roma per me infatti ha fatto peggio.
Abbiamo giocato male a mio avviso nonostante i 3 gol fatti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Niente scherzi, quest'anno bisogna espugnare il cesso stadium, battere l'atalanta , la Lazio e il Napoli.



Soprattutto l’Atalanta. Voglio rompere loro il culo. Auguro loro di rimanere in scia CL fino all’ultima giornata.


----------



## iceman. (26 Ottobre 2020)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Hanno certamente ottime rose, ma il gioco sinora espresso non è al nostro livello, francamente. Vediamo se la loro quantità distillerà qualità sufficiente per competere. Attendiamo.



Noi però dobbiamo centellinare Ibrahimovic, loro possono farsele tutte con Lukaku a scoppio, come hai detto tu vedremo; tuttavia, stiamo creando aspettative troppo alte secondo me, adesso qua si vuole lo scudetto.


----------



## Andris (26 Ottobre 2020)

si va a dormire con l'amaro in bocca

-errori arbitrali enormi

-papere del portiere sui primi due goal

-terzo goal regalato da Ibra

-farsi rimontare tre volte è grave quando giochi in casa e hai ambizioni di alto livello

-tre goal presi falsando la buona fase difensiva fino ad ora

-fastidioso prendere due reti su calcio d'angolo

-mino raiola chiederà di più per il rinnovo di Donnarumma

-abbiamo avuto altre occasioni da goal per vincere,al contrario della roma,nonostante tutto e sprecate


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ambrosini “il Milan gioca meglio ma la Roma ha una rosa superiore” 

Ma dove???


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Ottobre 2020)

Temevo molto questa partita perché ero certo che la Roma col suo 3-6-1 e i tanti uomini tra le linee ci avrebbe creato problemi in mezzo al campo e tra le linee. 
Essere ripresi per tre volte fa male ma la partita è stata falsata dall'arbitraggio.
Stiamo però abusando della palla per la spizzata di ibra e questa cosa non mi piace.
Dobbiamo palleggiare meglio. 
Abbiamo pagato l'assenza di gigio e la condizione non ottimale di calha.


----------



## David Drills (26 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dovrebbe vergognarsi, non ci difende mai.. vigliacco



E' sempre stato il nostro stile


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Le mie pagelle:

Tatarusanu 5,5 : esordio da incubo, poi bravo a buttarselo alle spalle, bene nel secondo tempo in porta e con i piedi. Non era facile rimanere in partita dopo l’errore.
Calabria 6,5 : avversario ostico, ma alla fine vince lui
Kjaer 7 : solito scienziato della difesa
Romagnoli 5,5 : si fa sovrastare nel primo gol, sbaglia un gol facile nel finale, per il resto gioca una discreta partita, ma gli errori pesano.
Hernandez : 6 dovrebbe incidere di piú, sbaglia un tiro in area e un contropiede 4 contro 3. In difesa copre bene.
Bennacer : 6,5. Ottima partita, penalizzato dall’arbitro.
Kessie 7 altra partita solida
Saleamekers 6,5 : bel gol.
Chalanoglu 6,5 : gioca dopo una settimana difficile, buona partita.
Leao : 7 un pó discontinuo, ma ancora 2 assist decisivi sfruttando delle qualitá non normali.
Ibrahimovic : 6,5 solita partita importante, grave errore sul 3-3

Castillejo : 6
Krunic : 5,5

Pioli : 7 ( non va lui in campo a fare lisci).


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Ottobre 2020)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Questa partita è dedicata a quelli che pensano che Donnarumma non sia indispensabile.
> 
> Partita rovinata dall'arbitro ma non me la sento di dire che il pareggio non sia giusto.



Tatacoso è stato imbarazzante, Gigio è un buon portiere ma anche lui ha regalato tante partite, perciò non è pertinente elogiarlo adesso


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ambrosini “il Milan gioca meglio ma la Roma ha una rosa superiore”
> 
> Ma dove???



Lasciali andare avanti a pensare cosí. Quando si sveglieranno, per loro sará un brutto incubo.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Ottobre 2020)

Non ci posso pensare.

Con il var quel rigore del 2-1 è assolutamente inspiegabile, se non con la malafede. Perché non c'è realmente una spiegazione a quel rigore.


----------



## Lambro (26 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Le mie pagelle:
> 
> Tatarusanu 5,5 : esordio da incubo, poi bravo a buttarselo alle spalle, bene nel secondo tempo in porta e con i piedi. Non era facile rimanere in partita dopo l’errore.
> Calabria 6,5 : avversario ostico, ma alla fine vince lui
> ...



Concordo in tutto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Lasciali andare avanti a pensare cosí. Quando si sveglieranno, per loro sará un brutto incubo.



Non vedo l’ora, zio.


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Le mie pagelle:
> 
> Tatarusanu 5,5 : esordio da incubo, poi bravo a buttarselo alle spalle, bene nel secondo tempo in porta e con i piedi. Non era facile rimanere in partita dopo l’errore.
> Calabria 6,5 : avversario ostico, ma alla fine vince lui
> ...



Fatico ad arrivare a 5 per Tata, il rigore pure viene da una sua dormita (mirante avrebbe bloccato, per non andare troppo lontano coi paragoni) 

Per il resto sono d'accordo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Le mie pagelle:
> 
> Tatarusanu 5,5 : esordio da incubo, poi bravo a buttarselo alle spalle, bene nel secondo tempo in porta e con i piedi. Non era facile rimanere in partita dopo l’errore.
> Calabria 6,5 : avversario ostico, ma alla fine vince lui
> ...



Io darei mezzo punto in meno a Romagna e due punti e mezzo in meno alla sciagura in porta. Sul resto concordo.


----------



## Casnop (26 Ottobre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Noi però dobbiamo centellinare Ibrahimovic, loro possono farsele tutte con Lukaku a scoppio, come hai detto tu vedremo; tuttavia, stiamo creando aspettative troppo alte secondo me, adesso qua si vuole lo scudetto.


Quello degli obiettivi è un problema che non deve interessare al momento la squadra, quanto piuttosto quello della crescita di un gruppo di giocatori giovani e quasi sconosciuti, di cui non possiamo misurare oggi le effettive capacità. Tra una quindicina di partite, questa squadra alzerà lo sguardo dal manubrio, vedrà dove si trova, e quale obiettivo stagionale potrà dunque prefiggersi. Per il momento, va in campo, e se la gioca.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io darei mezzo punto in meno a Romagna e due punti e mezzo in meno alla sciagura in porta. Sul resto concordo.



Invece io non condanno. Tatarusanu.
Premetto che é un tipo di portiere che non amo.
Ma se provo ad ignorare l’errore sull’1-1 vedo prima una parata difficoltosa , poi una piú sicura, poi nel secondo tempo 2-3 ottime parate, incolpevole sui gol, molto meglio di Gigio nell’aiutare la linea arretrata a gestire la pressione, un paio di sue uscite innescano attacchi in superioritá del Milan.

Esordire con auell’uscita deve essere stato un incubo, bene a riprendersi, forse anche aiutato in questo dall’assenza di pubblico.

Vediamolo qualche partita prima di massacrarlo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Invece io non condanno. Tatarusanu.
> Premetto che é un tipo di portiere che non amo.
> Ma se provo ad ignorare l’errore sull’1-1 vedo prima una parata difficoltosa , poi una piú sicura, poi nel secondo tempo 2-3 ottime parate, incolpevole sui gol, molto meglio di Gigio nell’aiutare la linea arretrata a gestire la pressione, un paio di sue uscite innescano attacchi in superioritá del Milan.
> 
> ...




Ah perché dovrà giocare ancora? Ma Antonio è infortunato o ha il Covid pure lui?


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Poi la sfiga che Ibra liscia e si trova Kumbulla proprio lì. Per la giornata che si è creata oggi il punto me lo tengo va, anche se il rammarico è notevole.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ah perché dovrà giocare ancora? Ma Antonio è infortunato o ha il Covid pure lui?



Molto meglio Tatarusanu di Antonio.

Visto che rivedrai la partita, guardati il secondo tempo e vedrai che gioca una buona partita.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Nota la voglia con cui ogni volta che ci pareggiavano cercavamo con veemenza di riprenderci il risultato



La partita l'abbiamo persa noi, nella tua risposta c'è la soluzione, ogni volta che andavamo in vantaggio cercavamo di amministrare,grave errore, la partita la dovevamo chiudere ,non iniziare a fare melina davanti alla nostra porta.

Non siamo squadra da amministrare, speriamo serva da lezione.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ragazzi avete seri problemi se date colpe a Romagnoli..
> 
> Fatevi vedere da uno bravo e serio.
> 
> *Non siete tifosi*.



Hai per caso qualcosa da dirmi?

Te lo ricordi cosa avevi scritto?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Molto meglio Tatarusanu di Antonio.
> 
> Visto che rivedrai la partita, guardati il secondo tempo e vedrai che gioca una buona partita.



Stanno dando la replica adesso, sono al cinquantaduesimo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Ottobre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Non ci posso pensare.
> 
> Con il var quel rigore del 2-1 è assolutamente inspiegabile, se non con la malafede. Perché non c'è realmente una spiegazione a quel rigore.



probabilmente hanno inteso che i VAR chiudono alle 18


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Ottobre 2020)

Alla replica sono al rigore del 2-2 adesso. È una roba raccapricciante.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Alla replica sono al rigore del 2-2 adesso. È una roba raccapricciante.



Avranno chiamato gli ovini da Torino .


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Ottobre 2020)

Il primo tempo ha salvato i giallorossi da almeno due gialli sacrosanti.


----------



## Vedosolorossonero! (27 Ottobre 2020)

Sapete cosa vi dico? Ho ripensato alla partita con il Rio Ave e ho detto: Bè se dovevamo pagare qualcosa per quella partita mi auguro che sia stato fatto stasera!
Ragazzi forza e coraggio, quest'anno ci siamo anche noi!
Buonanotte a tutti.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Ottobre 2020)

abbiamo letteralmente buttato 2 punti. Un peccato. Però la squadra c'è, lotta,gioca discretamente. Ci sono alcuni elementi che stanno facendo oggettivamente male, theo, romagnoli (direi una prova da 5,5) castillejo. Kessie non mi è piaciuto oggi, troppo disordinato nelle coperture, la roma aveva molti spazi che per fortuna non è riuscita a saper sfruttare, anche bennacer non bene. Il resto tutti sopra il 6 abbondantemente. Capitolo a parte l'arbitro maledetto, che con noi trova sempre il modo di penalizzarci, oggi è stato osceno.
Tatarusanu uno schifo, avrei preferito il fratello di gigio mi sa.
Vorrei poi soffermarmi su una cosa, Pioli, ok tutto ma deve smetterla di fare il fenomeno. Oggi voleva dimostrare che è lui l'uomo in più cambiando i giocatori chiave di questa partita, e ha assolutamente sbagliato. Leao stava facendo molto bene così come Salecoso, non capisco il motivo di levarli così presto se non il voler fare il fenomeno. Tra l'altro avesse messo brahim diaz allora avrei potuto capirlo. I cambi sono stati fatti troppo in anticipo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Avranno chiamato gli ovini da Torino .



Sicuro. Essere servi paga. Questi sono dei Grima Vermilingui come i bergamosci, infatti vedrai che cercheranno in ogni modo di spingere Riomma e Dopatalanta ai nostri danni.

Il rigore del 3-2 è dovuto unicamente al fatto che Jack l’aveva fatta troppo grossa e se ne è reso conto, memore anche di quando venne pizzicato come tifoso Riomma. Avrà pensato “dovevo farla più sottile, ora mi tocca rimediare altrimenti son zacci”.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Invece io non condanno. Tatarusanu.
> Premetto che é un tipo di portiere che non amo.
> Ma se provo ad ignorare l’errore sull’1-1 vedo prima una parata difficoltosa , poi una piú sicura, poi nel secondo tempo 2-3 ottime parate, incolpevole sui gol, molto meglio di Gigio nell’aiutare la linea arretrata a gestire la pressione, un paio di sue uscite innescano attacchi in superioritá del Milan.
> 
> ...



ha fatto male dai niente da dire, ma ha fatto 1 errore grossolano che quante volte abbiamo visto fare a donnarumma? ne fa 10 all'anno di ste cappelle. mica tutte diventano gol. il nome pesa.

comunque spero di rivederlo il meno possibile.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Ottobre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> probabilmente hanno inteso che i VAR chiudono alle 18



Il BAAAAAAA4!! avevo detto il BAAAAAR! (Animal House partial cit.)


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Ottobre 2020)

Veramente incredibile non aver vinto oggi 

Tatarusano 4
Calabria 7
Kjaer 7
Romagnoli 5
Theo 6
Kessie 7
Bennacer 6
Saele 6
Calhanoglu 6
Leao 7
Ibra 7


----------



## Tobi (27 Ottobre 2020)

Stiamo sottovalutando questo pareggio. Ok meritavamo di vincere ma occhio che dopo l'1a1 ed il 2a2 una squadra fragile caratterialmente, staccava la spina e subiva la sconfitta. Ricordo molte partite andati in vantaggio e poi crollati mentalmente al primo gol subito, vedi Derby dell'anno scorso, il 3 a 2 in rimonta a Napoli, quando stavamo vincendo 2 a 0, il 2 a 1 con il Torino l'anno scorso e mi fermo qui. Abbiamo giocato contro una squadra molto in forma, con un tasso tecnico offensivo molto alto, e nonostante questo abbiamo subito 1 gol su papera, 1 gol su rigore inesistente e 1 gol su Ibra che svirgola. Oltre ad aver creato negli ultimi 5 minuti 3 palle gol nitide. Pareggio che ci sta stretto ma la squadra ha la pelle dura. Ora ci aspettano 5 partite ostiche, Udinese che per noi è una trasferta sempre difficile, Verona squadra che corre molto, trasferta a Napoli, Samp che ha battuto Atalanta e Fiorentina che contro di noi si trasforma nel Real Madrid. Vedremo in questo ciclo di partite cosa saremo in grado di fare


----------



## jumpy65 (27 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Le mie pagelle:
> 
> Tatarusanu 5,5 : esordio da incubo, poi bravo a buttarselo alle spalle, bene nel secondo tempo in porta e con i piedi. Non era facile rimanere in partita dopo l’errore.
> Calabria 6,5 : avversario ostico, ma alla fine vince lui
> ...


Pienamente condivisibile, bravo


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Ottobre 2020)

Aldilà di tutto e della delusione abbiamo giocato bene e non vinto per il caso e per infortuni dei singoli. La crescita continua e finalmente possiamo dire di avere una squadra forte. Da anni non lo pensavo.


----------



## Goro (27 Ottobre 2020)

Certo che il rigore alla Roma non deve mancare proprio mai


----------



## Stex (27 Ottobre 2020)

2 punti persi


----------



## Pamparulez2 (27 Ottobre 2020)

Giorno dopo ancora più rabbia. La gestione dei cartellini.. l’arroganza di non riguardare al var il
Rigore della Roma.. invertire il rigore su ibra in fallo e ammonizione.. il goffo tentativo del eigorino contentino... vergognoso.
Oggi non leggeró articoli sulla partita perchè già so che verrà tutto bollato con un “1 errore per parte dai...” 
fermarci ha fatto comodo a tutti: roma giuve inter e napoli in primis. E chi puó ********** con noi... il Lille?!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Ottobre 2020)

pareggio che lascia l'amaro in bocca per l'evoluzione della partita. 3 volte in vantaggio, tante occasioni per segnare, e 3 rimonte figlie di errori dei singoli con un pizzico di fortuna della Roma. Il risultato è ampiamente bugiardo. Abbiamo tenuto doma la Roma che in 90 minuti, nonostante alcuni sprazi di buon gioco, ha creato davvero poco. Un paio di incursioni di Dzeko e un tiro di Pellegrini (anche quello nasce su un errore in respinta del portiere), veramente poco. Il Milan invece può mangiarsi le mani, tra tiro fuori di poco di Theo, un paio di contropiedi buttati al vento in superiorità, due calci d'angolo con un miracolo di Mirante e un tiro fuori clamoroso di Romagnoli, una bella punizione di Calha, un palo di Kjaer, un mani in area con ammonizione di Ibra (???). Sinceramente oggi è girata male, ma ci sta, qualche credito dopo il Rio Ave dovevamo giocarcelo. Sono comunque contento, la squadra c'è e gioca, la crescita dei giovani continua. Forse, unica osservazione, siamo stati un po' troppo verticali e frettolosi nel gestire i vantaggi, potevamo farla girare un po' meglio, è mancato un pochino di palleggio con Calha, Benna e Kessiè non al super top come al solito.


----------



## Lambro (27 Ottobre 2020)

Gli anni scorsi partite del genere le avremmo perse, invece abbiamo tenuto una Roma pimpante e in palla, concedendo il giusto e sono tornati in partita solo per distrazioni o regali dell'arbitro.
C'è sicuramente da lavorare sulla prima cosa, Tatarusanu in primis.
Sulla seconda credo che ieri si sia vista la partita piu' scandalosa da quando esiste la VAR, col sorrisetto di Giacomelli a condire il tutto.
Spero che lo fermino immediatamente perchè è inspiegabile quello che ha fatto ieri sui due rigori e su quel fallo di Ibra che tanto fallo non era (ed era fallo di mano per noi, rigore).

Ripeto, la Roma al di là dei punti che ha è forte nel gioco offensivo, Dzeko è sempre na bestia e Mikitaryan è tornato lui dal lockdown in poi, senza contare che Pedro tutti lo conosciamo (e ieri è stato ampiamente contenuto).
Calabria bravissimo nel controllare Spinazzola, che quando ti punta è sempre pericoloso, lui e Salemakers non si sono mai fatti saltare.
Male invece Castillejo che nel corner del 3 a 3 se non sbaglio raddoppia blandamente su Spinazzola lasciando Calabria isolato 1vs1.

Ieri un po' in calo il nostro centrocampo ma giocava in inferiorità numerica, contro una Roma nel primo tempo molto chiusa ed esplosiva a ripartire.
Ieri quello che ci è mancato è stato un giro palla veloce, ma nonostante tutto abbiam creato tante palle gol, segno molto molto positivo.
Sulla destra è evidente che una volta calato il belga serva qualcos'altro rispetto a Castillejo, che pare non riuscire a salire di livello definitivamente. (Thauvin?)

Prima o poi dovevamo fermarci e sapevo che non sarebbe stato indolore, non lo è mai.

Ora speriamo che non ci sia un focolaio di grosse dimensioni, incrociamo le dita sennò sono caxxi amari.


----------



## Goro (27 Ottobre 2020)

Leggendo in giro pare che Giacomelli sia l'angelo custode della Roma


----------



## Walker (27 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Gli anni scorsi partite del genere le avremmo perse, invece abbiamo tenuto una Roma pimpante e in palla, concedendo il giusto e sono tornati in partita solo per distrazioni o regali dell'arbitro.
> C'è sicuramente da lavorare sulla prima cosa, Tatarusanu in primis.
> Sulla seconda credo che ieri si sia vista la partita piu' scandalosa da quando esiste la VAR, col sorrisetto di Giacomelli a condire il tutto.
> Spero che lo fermino immediatamente perchè è inspiegabile quello che ha fatto ieri sui due rigori e su quel fallo di Ibra che tanto fallo non era (ed era fallo di mano per noi, rigore).
> ...


Concordo con quello che dai detto, specialmente il fatto che tempo fa una partita del genere l'avremmo persa, e anche di brutto.
Purtroppo non abbiamo vinto anche per cause non dipendenti da errori o problemi della squadra, che nonostante tutto ha dimostrato di esserci e confermato la crescita anche e sopratutto in solidità mentale, cosa che conforta e non poco a mio parere.
Ripresi tre volte e non abbiamo mai mollato, cercando la vittoria fino all'ultimo e sfiorando il quarto gol.
Su Giacomelli penso non ci sia nulla da aggiungere, e pensare che dopo un primo tempo arbitrato normalmente che mi aveva fatto sperare (anche se temevo fin dall'inizio la sbarellata, poi puntualmente arrivata) che l'incontro potesse finire senza condizionamenti...penso che un rigore come quello dato alla Roma, col relativo teatrino di contorno si veda raramente persino a favore dei gobbi, e questo la dice lunga.


----------



## Raryof (27 Ottobre 2020)

Alla fine quello che contava era non perdere e non buttare la partita, una sconfitta sarebbe stata tremenda.
Perché i presupposti per straperdere questa partita c'erano tutti, un portiere inguardabile, una squadra stanca, un arbitro romanista, perché poi loro a Milano erano venuti per fare la partita e giocare sul "mismatch" Spinazzola-Calabria, partita che non solo non riusciti nemmeno per un momento a controllare ma che li ha visti uscire con un punto del tutto casuale e come il risultato di una partita arbitrata in malafede e piena di errori marchiani.
Ci hanno preso dei punti? nessuno, il Milan ieri si poteva battere con un mezzo pallone sporcato in area, niente più.
Ora abbiamo due partite da vincere assolutamente prima dello scontro col Napoli, ma prima di quella partita ci sono altri scontri diretti dove potremo riprendere qualche punto alle altre, allo stato attuale per il quarto posto ci sono Juve, Roma e Atalanta, nessuna ha vinto, poteva andare meglio ma pure peggio.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Ottobre 2020)

A leggere sti romanisti, sculati per un pareggio casualissimo dove ne potevano beccare 6, sono rammaricati perché dovevano osare di più in quanto più forti e avrebbero portato a casa i 3 punti. Manco la decenza di tacere e ammettere di aver guadagnato un punto contro una squadra più forte.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Ottobre 2020)

Ieri dovevamo vincere, anzi avevo la sensazione che sarebbe stato l'anno buono in cui avremmo rifilato un filotto di 6/7 vittorie di fila che da noi non succede quasi mai o comunque di rado.. ed invece non superiamo mai queste 4/5 vittorie di fila.

Unica nota positiva è che siamo imbattuti da più di 20 partite tra campionato e Coppa.. sono numeri mostruosi per una squadra che comunque ha ancora molti limiti.


----------

